# Daves Aerogarden grow (with pics).



## daveg1i (Nov 10, 2007)

first grow got 4 clones of sugar blossom from a budy. i put em in my ag and it took about a week for them to root, then once they rooted they took off .im happy so far, ill keep updated the whole way through


----------



## BMWEATER (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks so sick! I want one just so I can set it up as a mini bonsai setup on my desk


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 10, 2007)

it got cold here one night woke up and the one plant that didnt do much rooting was dead. i gave it a few days and it really didnt do much so i trashed it. now im down to 3 but 2 of them are doin real well, the other is just growin slow, plenty of roots though, anybody no why that would be happening, you can see it in the pics its the back right plant. it developed roots after the 2 bigger ones but now it has alot of roots.


----------



## Davee (Nov 11, 2007)

looks good..grow..grow..grow!!!


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks ill keep posted on this entire grow, i take the pictures every saturday.

peace


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 18, 2007)

here are week 5 pics, lookin better every week


----------



## wmhsdoor (Nov 18, 2007)

bought did the research and have a 10 gal air pump with 4 inch wand and all the fox nutes anymore advice will be great his is a bag seed i planted in soil and it sprouted but never got any bigger so i did a transfer it has beed 24 hours since still looks good


----------



## wmhsdoor (Nov 18, 2007)

enjoy not much to see yet


----------



## wmhsdoor (Nov 18, 2007)

wee need to exchange ideas and trail and tribulation thanks


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 19, 2007)

yea so your saying that sprout has looked like that 24 days? what problems are you having? my plants were clones to begin with so i had no germination problems, i had to root the clones but that took about a week and a half, i definetely suggest clones for the ag, but if you cant get any theres no option but to start seeds. good luck


----------



## wmhsdoor (Nov 20, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> yea so your saying that sprout has looked like that 24 days? what problems are you having? my plants were clones to begin with so i had no germination problems, i had to root the clones but that took about a week and a half, i definetely suggest clones for the ag, but if you cant get any theres no option but to start seeds. good luck


 
well i planted it and it sprouted fast had a soft stem loner than my arm i got my aero and set it up it was in the soil for maybe 10 days totall the thing is still alive today but it just gets atiny bit bigger every 2 days lol grrr


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 21, 2007)

so are the roots in the water or whats up with those? and you have the light as low as it will go right? we'll get her goin, another thing is that all you growing. just one? if its a male youll be bummed with the time it took, having to start all over


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 21, 2007)

just took these pictures today, i havent really ran into any problems yet. i think ive been under nuteing them but i dont have a meter and have no cash to buy one so we'll see how it ends up. i made a schedule up from reading post on this site and so far its been damn good, i change the water every 2 weeks and start my process over.


----------



## Unique (Nov 21, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 25, 2007)

i went out and bought 4 cfl's 2700 lumen each, bought a light fixture at home cheapo and there doin better already. im gonna let these girls grow until i have to move the light up and then im switchin them to 12/12, i was gonna do it last week but said fuck it and im gonna let them go a litlle longer.
cant wait to see these bitches done. peace


----------



## daveg1i (Nov 25, 2007)

week3week4
week5day38


week6week6


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 4, 2007)

hey im a little late but here they are, i started 12/12 4 days ago and there doin pretty good. i stepped up the nutes too.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 10, 2007)

ive been in 12/12 for a weekish and theyve been doin real good. any questions ask away.....


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 10, 2007)

week7week7week7



week8week8week8

i took the week 8 pics right after the light went out, thats why it looks different


----------



## XtC in me (Dec 11, 2007)

Holy shit man, I must say that I am really surprised and impressed with how far you have come so far with the AG....What strains are you growing, looks mostly sativa, I'm using the AG too. I'm growing White Widow check out my thread some time.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 11, 2007)

Best AG grow I've seen...Only good one i've seen actually. Keep it up.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah thanks man, ive searched alot of ag threads and havent found much better either, ive tried to keep it updated every week. im growing sugar blossom, its from joey weed seed. ill def. keep posted the whole way through.


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,
I'm just a beginner grower, also with an AG and right now, just for test I am growing herbs with one weed plant that accidentaly made it into a bag when I gought some last. It sprouted the next day and it's doing pretty well. It's still tiny but it seems healthy so far. It's just supposed to be a little experiment b4 I decide if I should devote the entire machine to it. Anyhow, what I wanted to ask is that assuming it's all weed growing, what exactly do you do feeding and light wise and how is that changing with time? Keeping in mind that I am a beginner, please don't use abreviations  THX a ton!!!!


----------



## ilovemary (Dec 11, 2007)

this is a great system. can i ask where did you get it and how much?


----------



## GreenRevolution (Dec 11, 2007)

lastianjc said:


> Hi,
> I'm just a beginner grower, also with an AG and right now, just for test I am growing herbs with one weed plant that accidentaly made it into a bag when I gought some last. It sprouted the next day and it's doing pretty well. It's still tiny but it seems healthy so far. It's just supposed to be a little experiment b4 I decide if I should devote the entire machine to it. Anyhow, what I wanted to ask is that assuming it's all weed growing, what exactly do you do feeding and light wise and how is that changing with time? Keeping in mind that I am a beginner, please don't use abreviations  THX a ton!!!!


Asking your questions in someone else's grow journal is usually not good etiquette, as it "hijacks" a thread, but I'll try to answer your questions briefly... If you want more details, you'll have to actually check out other threads, especially AG ones. That's what you HAVE to do before you start getting into growing, even a test run... read and learn as much as you can.

First, get the FoxFarm or Advanced Nutrients line of nutes. Best stuff out there, from the best brands. Follow their feeding schedules, but adjust the amount for the gallon reservoir of the AG. Light, you'll need to supplement the light later. You'll see this in all AG grows. Get a High Pressure Sodium or Metal Hallide light system for the best results, but you can do it with compact flourscents (the same lights in the AG) if you add more of 'em. Finally, 12/12 for flowering (budding), 24 for vegetative growth (growing)- switch the nutrients according to the feeding schedules for whatever nutrients you get when you switch to flowering. Flush (use only water) for a while before harvest to get rid of that nutrient taste. It's pretty simple, but the devil is really in the details. Look at other grows, and you'll learn more than anyone could ever tell you in a post. Hope that helps. 

Oh, don't use the AG nutes unless you have to. They will burn the plant. Give it an1/8 of one tab if you must, and then work up to 1/2. But you should do this with the idea to get FoxFarm or AN eventually. Your little babies will thank you.

If you need questions absolutely answered, make your own thread.

~Green


----------



## GreenRevolution (Dec 11, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Best AG grow I've seen...Only good one i've seen actually. Keep it up.


The AG is a good system. It's mainly because you see totally new growers and growth from seed. The AG is at least the best cloner I've ever seen, if not the best DWC for growing. It's got the potential to do what it takes to do very, very well, whatever you use it for.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 12, 2007)

GreenRevolution said:


> The AG is a good system. It's got the potential to do what it takes to do very, very well, whatever you use it for.


No comment.


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Green Revolution.
As for the etiquete, I wasn't planning on having my own thread so I didn't think of it as "hijacking".Just that there is so much reading to do here and I wasn't exactly planning to devote too much of my time to growing. I know people who smoke and the idea was to grow for fun and spread the wealth with frieds, whatever i get out of 3-4 plants. 
So my appologies, and a huge thanks!


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey,
I just found a grow schedule and discovered that it's all written for me already (light, and time and nutes and all) and what you guys are writting here are just fine adjustments. I swear I'm not stupid, just have my moments. Thanks again


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 12, 2007)

hey lastianjc, this is my thread and i dont mind the questions, dont worry about it. ive grown a few times with the aerog, i couldnt afford buying nutes and a high pressure sodium light so i use the nutes that come with it, and for lighting once the plant is to tall for the ag go out and buy some cfl's(cheap man's light) at walmart, the biggest ones they arry are the 2700 lumen, go buy 4 to 6 of these babies and thats all youll need,there about 8 bucks a piece and then youll have to buy a light fixture, i got mine at home depot(holds 4 light). and for a schedule of feeding and light, i bought the figure eight cord at radioshack for the lid(plugged that straight into the wall, and ran it 24 hours daily until i was ready to flower and i then switched it to 12/12 i also bought the timer at radioshck. as for feeding, like i said ive used the aerog nutes so far and have just fed them by what i actually see. i changed the water every 2 weeks and re-nuted, 1/2 the nutes for the first 2 months. then ful nutes, and at times in between the 2 weeks of water change if the plant seemed to slow down, or be stunted i added half of the half i was giving them before, meaning a 1/4 nute. and i try to use distilled water but sometimes i use bottled spring water. ive never had nute burn so if you do this it'll work. cheapest way out with good results, my buddy does the same thing and gets around an 1 oz. - 1.5oz per plant, with this setup. but 2 plants is about all the aero can handle. any other questions ask away man. im gonna go toke on a cripple stick,peace


----------



## GreenRevolution (Dec 12, 2007)

lastianjc said:


> Thanks Green Revolution.
> As for the etiquete, I wasn't planning on having my own thread so I didn't think of it as "hijacking".Just that there is so much reading to do here and I wasn't exactly planning to devote too much of my time to growing. I know people who smoke and the idea was to grow for fun and spread the wealth with frieds, whatever i get out of 3-4 plants.
> So my appologies, and a huge thanks!


It's all good. As for the reading, even if it's just a half-assed attempt, you should still try to learn as much as you can. It's dissappointing when you take those plants far enough along only to loose them to something that was staring you right in the face all along, believe me. But marijuana is pretty resiliant, and with the AG, it's hard to screw up. Adding adequate lighting is the most important part. Just get a bunch of CFLs (compact flourscents) and go to town when the plants start to get bigger.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow those plants look good. These look like they can give you quite the yeild!


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 12, 2007)

yea its my first grow with this strand but yea they look like there gonna treat me good. thanks


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 12, 2007)

i read up on it....the sugar blossom strand is actually an offsping of white widdow, i guess its basically white widow, that looks sugar dipped. so i cant wait to see it.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Dec 14, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> and for a schedule of feeding and light, i bought the figure eight cord at radioshack for the lid(plugged that straight into the wall, and ran it 24 hours daily until i was ready to flower and i then switched it to 12/12 i also bought the timer at radioshck.


So, you ran it 24/7 during the veg cycle (until flowering)? Do the plants not need a dark cycle at ALL for this period of development (photosynthesis)? I was thinking most ppl were doing 18/6 or something before they went 12/12. But then again, the AG grows so rapidly that perhaps you're flowering within 2-3 weeks in which case 24/7 probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

yea dude, my buddy has grown alot indoors over the last 5 years and that what he does 24/7 and 12/12 thats it. and works very well


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice! I just remember reading somewhere that the plants "needed" the dark cycle. But I've also seen other ppl say that 24/7 is good for the first 3 weeks. Anyways, I'm gonna try what you did. I see they made a new deluxe version of the AG with better lights. I wish I could get one, but they appear to be out of stock until '08. >.<


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

honestly the ag is cool but i ended up buying 4 150 watt equivelant lights and when the plants are like 3-4 weeks you have to water the shit out of them everyday. kinda sucks. soil is very easy, my buddy started a soil run the same time i started this and he waters them every 2nd or 3rd day not bad. and he bought the same lights i did, were having about the same results but his is alot easier to deal with, and the ag can only handle 2 plants. but after this grow its gonna be my clone chamber. and im doin soil.

so before i started rambling what i was saying was the old ag is just as good, you'll just need to buy some addition lighting wich aint expensive. any questions get back to me


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Dec 14, 2007)

What exactly do you mean when you say you are watering the shit out of them everyday? Are you referring to filling the resevoir or just spraying the plants? It's interesting to see that your buddy is getting the same results, since they claim that aeroponics promotes faster development.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

well the thing is that i didnt buy different nutes, i used the ones that came with this thing figguring that this first run is kinda a test run and ide figure out if i wanted to dump a bunch of money into it. so the nutes werent exactly right the whole grow so the plant didnt grow as fast as it could, and by watering i mean a 20 .oz bottle of water every night man. the thing with a good soil is it has alot of nutes and shit in it all ready so your good without having to fuck with it for a while.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Dec 14, 2007)

Yea that makes sense. I haven't attempted to use my AG yet, but have done HPS in the past in soil and still had to water pretty frequently. After reading alot of these threads I'm still undecided on whether or not I want to buy fox farm nutes or just do what you did and use the AG nutes. I think Tek was saying to use the AG tablets for the first 2 weeks and then start adding fox farms. But to clarify my previous question about watering, do you mean you are spraying the plants themselves or adding to the resevoir?


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

my bad man, yea forgot to answer that fully. the reservoir is what im adding too. i dont really kno much about spraying them.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

week 9 pics, 1 week flowering there forming some nice flowers. my camera sucks so pics are still from a distance. im gonna try to get a new camera soon.
i took the pics a day early because tomorow i gotta flush the tank and all that fun shit, and i didnt kno when ide be back on here.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

i took a few pics of my home made ghetto ass closet grow room, i got a huge piece of black tarp and made the entire closet air proof, then i covered most of the inside with mylar until i ran out, and i built a carbon filter with a fan built in to exhaust. i found the scrubber info on here and it works sick. no smell yet


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 14, 2007)

anybody have any ideas on a weight of my two major plants. i just finished week one of flowering and plan to flower as long as needed and i have plenty of room for growth. or any suggestions about misting or anything, im new to indoor growing. thanks


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Daveg1,
Just


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 14, 2007)

Just a few questions. You mentioned a buddy of yours who is planting in soil. Are both or your's plants growing at the same rate? I understand that you only used AG nutes and all.
Also, how much smell is there from the plants and how do you vent it?
It's disapointing to see you go soil after giving the hope to all of us here , but I'd still imagine that AG is easier then soil, not to mention cleaner for apartment living, no?
Good luck and keep reporting!


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 15, 2007)

yea man the ag is def. a fun thing to grow with, and it works very good. it just has limitations on growth i think. the reservoir is only a gallon just doesnt seem big enough to produce big time plants. but for yourself its really good i have nothing bad to say about it other then when your plants get big its hard to change the water. from what ive seen soil produces bugs, my buddy has them in his grow and i have none. and my ventilation is a 2 inch slot the entire bottom of the closet door, that gets the fresh air in. then i have a plastic door inside the closet, so then you have to open that after you open up the real door. then all the exhaust goes out the top through the scrubber.
i really have no smell problem unless i leave both doors open. if i do that my apartment quickly fills up with a nice skunky stench. other then that my set up has worked the balls. the whole reason i tried to make it smell proof is that i live above a restuarant and it gets a little sketchy at times. i kno the landlords real good(family) so i dont worry about them its just people down there i worry about. and so far i have no smell problems and inside the closet really stinks. so its all working as planned so far. and as far as my grow and my buddies, they were about the same height 2 weeks ago but he starting flowering a week earlier then me so his arent as tall as mine are now. he had some grow space size issues.
peace man


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 15, 2007)

here is my buddy holding my plants while i cleaned out my reservoir. there doing pretty good. gotta have 2 guys to do the water change.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Dec 15, 2007)

Beautiful plants! I hope to get that far.


----------



## steph30185 (Dec 16, 2007)

hey, my boyfriend has extensive knowledge and experience in the art of growing and the first thing he said when he saw your pictures was "why is the mylar(sp?) wrinkled up? it should be completely smooth, that will affect the prospect of a good harvest". he was so strong in his thoughts on the matter that i felt the need to pass the word on to you. thanks for the info though


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 16, 2007)

wow thats a posh set up. how much did all that set up cost?.


----------



## Dumboy (Dec 16, 2007)

yea how much did it all cost
and are you going to flower with the AG?


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 16, 2007)

whats posh? the setup was very cheap minus the ag. the ag alone was 110.00 . then the cfl's are 8 bucks times 4 is 32. the fixture was 13.00 so were up to 45.00, then i just bought 2 more cfl's so 61.00 in lighting.
not bad


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice plants!!!! I'm impressed! I hope mine are going to be like that some day!
So, I got another AG (from my credit card free gift) and I moved my two plants to it, Put second feeding nutes in and I hope it all goes well. I also adjusted a timer to 24hrs and I hope that will ring positive results. My plants are about a week and a half old and they seem healthy. The only thing I am confused about is why are they laying down? At first I thought that maybe they can't get their roots thru the foam and can't support themselves but now when I was moving them, their roots seem quite big. Here are the pics if I figure out how to insert them. Good luck to you.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks they are starting to look pretty good. you dont even need to use the nutes really until they are 2-3 weeks old. and i never used the starting nutes, i waited until the plants got good size and healthy. then i went straight to the growing nutes but only 1/2. and i didnt see any of your pics.
try again bra


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 17, 2007)

I think I managed to upload my first pic


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 17, 2007)

where is at man?


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 17, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 17, 2007)

nice dude, you only got one plant goin?


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 17, 2007)

[/IMG]Here's the other one. It's much smaller for some reason


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 17, 2007)

[/IMG]And my new AG pro100, 24 hour lights so I had to move it into a closet


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 17, 2007)

nice is hat the new ag? do all the pods have seed in them? looks good man


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 17, 2007)

No, Actually. I only have two planted, the ones furthest away on the left and right. I got some more seeds, but I don't know how many can I fit in? Maybe it's too late to add the other seeds? At what hight do I turn it to 12/12 since someone said after 2 weeks, but mine are far away from beeing able to flower  . I need to go catch some sleep. night...


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 19, 2007)

dude put all the seeds you can i there, never kno if you got males or females. and if there bagseed you'll def. not get all females, probably not even half. so try as many as you can fut. and if you plan on not removing the hood then you'll have to start flowering on like week 2.5 -3 but ide buy some new lights or hang the ag lamp higher. but looks good so far. im at day 18 of 12/12 and i wish i had a good camera to show these early trich's. DAMNi have 6 main colas, we'll see what they produce.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 19, 2007)

does anybody have any info on misting plants? i really kno nothing about it.
what do you mist with, just regular water?
misting schedule?
or if its something you even want to do.


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't know anything about misting weed, but if it's anything like regular flowers, spray bottle with the finest mist you can get and you can do it once a day prefferably before the lights go on, or if not after they go off. If you are lazy once a week is sufficient. Also feel free to spray with as much water as you want to as this also washes the dust off the leaves. No matter what you do you can't hurt them. For this particular type of plant I am not sure what to do once it starts flowering but I believe the same rule applies.


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 19, 2007)

And here's my update. Only 3 days after my previous pics were taken, but now under 24 hour lights. I'm using tomato nutes and it seems great. I have also added seeds in two more chambers and I'm hoping to see two more plants soon. The story is that I got those new seeds from friends of mine, and they had them at home for some 15 years now sitting arround. I've put 3 seeds in each pod hoping at least one will spring each place and if they all do I'll have to kill 2 in each. I hope for at least one now as seeds are OLD!!!!


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 19, 2007)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Alaskagrown (Dec 20, 2007)

> does anybody have any info on misting plants? i really kno nothing about it.
> what do you mist with, just regular water?
> misting schedule?
> or if its something you even want to do.


foliar feeding or something, i think you use diluted nutes 10 or 15 % of regular strength ive found it helps, by getting nutes directly to the leaves, but dont do it during flowering someone once told me the buds could get infected with mold when misted offten.

oh by the way the Aerogarden is the best investment. just look at these


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 20, 2007)

hey, how tall are your plants? still using the ag lights, I see. How did you fit them under?
I'm getting in a mail in a few days the deluxe lights from AG (my stupid mistake to preorder when I could just make something like that myself for the fraction of the price).


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 20, 2007)

yea alaska just has the lights hanging, and im pretty sure hes got some extra lights not pictured.
lastian, that'll be sick if those old seeds pop up.


----------



## Alaskagrown (Dec 20, 2007)

i just use an extra 4 foot t5 florecant


----------



## stickyicky77 (Dec 21, 2007)

lastianjc said:


> hey, how tall are your plants? still using the ag lights, I see. How did you fit them under?
> I'm getting in a mail in a few days the deluxe lights from AG (my stupid mistake to preorder when I could just make something like that myself for the fraction of the price).


My Light upgrade kit just got here for my pro100 and it has three t5 lights that put out a total of 4680 lumins vs the old hood that only put out 2520 lumins with two bulbs. My new Delux garden should be here any day now. I am going to use the old hood from the pro100 and use it for side lighting and add a reflector hood with a 150w CFL with another 2600 lumins on the other side. Between the two aerogardens with the new lighting and the side lighting i will get a total of 14,480 lumins. If Alaskagrown is getting results like that with the old lighting with 2520 lumins and 4' florescent then i should get some pretty awesome results. I am going to be growing in my sm homebox OpenDNS with a 6" duct fan with a charcole filter and some fans. I made a bubbleponic system like the one here SH Hydroponics. I just downloaded the manual that gives you a list of every thing you need and shows you how to do it. You can buy everyting at Lowes for $40. I will use this if they get too big for the aerogardens.


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey, Alaska, just looked throug your pics. You got 6 plants in one aerogarden???
Looked cramped in there. Just curious if you managed to grow them to end or if you had to transplant something away?
Also, when can you start to differentiate between males and females? I looked arround other sites and to put it simple I have to look for little hairs growing or for tiny slits under the leaf stem, but not quite sure when should either become visible?
As for my old seeds, nothing going on yet


----------



## Alaskagrown (Dec 21, 2007)

No lastianjc, just 4, i had topped one of them, and made an extra cola looked like 6 plants actually 4. 
but not too bad for space, but at the end the roots became so piled up, they were pushing the top.right off the garden ,like.... the lid wouldnt sit right i would have to tilt it back to make the pumps work. you know.. so it would make that conncetion in the back.

check it out!!!!! its finaly dry enough for me to smoke ... yay!!!


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 22, 2007)

here are the pics there lookin good. just prayin for 'em to get thick thick thick.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 22, 2007)

more day 22 pics, merry christmas my growin brothas


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 23, 2007)

alaska, what did you get for weight per aerogarden grow? i have 6 main collas, but only 3 plants and 1 of them is tiny, cant even see it in the pics. i topped the plants when they were young so i got double the collas goin on now, im just tryin to figure out a weight range im gonna be in.


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone knows what's wrong?
My little ones are almost 3 weeks old and they seem OK more or less, other then the slight yellow spots on leaves and now the outer edges of leaves started curling.
Anyone has any ideas? They might be over nourished but before I go thinning the nute solution I'd like someone to confirm this.
Also, maybe it's important, they are on 24 hour lights and have been for almost a week now.
One more thing I am confused about is that one plant is all green, but smaller and barely smelling like weed at all, where the other, larger one is discolored and curling and also has quite a skunky smell. They might even be different strains all together? The both came from a same (larger) bag.
Thanks guys, and sorry Dave if I seem to be overtaking your own space. Maybe I should start my own thread?
How do you guys add thumbnails?
www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/28651/medium/1_IMG_0116__Small_.jpg[/img]
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/28651/medium/1_IMG_0117__Small_.jpg[/img]
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/28651/medium/1_IMG_0121__Small_.jpg[/img]
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/28651/medium/2_IMG_0121__Small_.jpg[/img]


----------



## Alaskagrown (Dec 24, 2007)

About 1/2 oz per plant x 4= 2 oz dry


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 24, 2007)

lastian, ide say youve over nuted, use no nutes until they start growing.

alaska how tall were your plants when you harvested?


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Dave. AG is so easy to handle. took the top plate off, emptied the container, rinsed it and filled with pure municipal water 
I'll keep you updated on how the wash-off is going. It was a my guess too but just wanted to confirm before I did anything.
Happy hollidays to everyone who reads and as the old carol goes:
"I'll be stoned for Christmas, you can count on me"...


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 26, 2007)

no doubt man keep me posted on how she comes back. it can take a while.

hey alaska, is there pump cycles or is the pump always running? because i just noticed today that the pump isnt on, dont knw if it shit the bed or if theres a cycle. thanks man


----------



## lastianjc (Dec 26, 2007)

The pump timing depends on a setting.
Example: My AG with "real" herbs is set on basil/herbs setting and the pump is off when the light is off.
my other AG with HERBS shut the lights but the pump keeps running.
Maybe if you change the plant setting it will run all the time.
I wish AG would just tell you what does what setting do 
I have shut the lights off and put my weed on 12/12 setting, hoping it will help remedy the curving leaves. Maybe I can also figure out my boys and girls


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 30, 2007)

here they are, stayed out to late last night watchin the pats go 16-0 so didnt get to water them, got here this mornin and the tips of the leaves were burnt, everything else is doin good and the leaves are already startin to come back up. they look pretty decent to me for a first indoor grow.


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 30, 2007)

here are a few more pics and a picture of my cheap lighting.


cant wait to rollitup


----------



## passionflower (Dec 30, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> first grow got 4 clones of sugar blossom from a budy. i put em in my ag and it took about a week for them to root, then once they rooted they took off .im happy so far, ill keep updated the whole way through


I knew there would be some f*cking use for that thing when I first saw it.. Now that I know that it is "Pothead endorsed" I might buy one just to reverse engineer it.. and make it *BIGGER**!! *Nice job BTW!


----------



## passionflower (Dec 30, 2007)

daveg1i said:


> thanks ill keep posted on this entire grow, i take the pictures every saturday.
> 
> peace


*Some more pics of whoevers Ass that is on your Avitar would be nice too!! Happy New Year MuthaEffa!!*


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 30, 2007)

yea no doubt, thanks its been pretty easy. im only half way on the flowering so we'll see what they look like in a nother 30 days


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 30, 2007)

thats the only picture she'd let me do, sorry bro


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 30, 2007)

i did a water change at 8:00, just a few more pics


----------



## drew420man (Dec 30, 2007)

thats tight im gonna buy one and try it


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 30, 2007)

there pretty suite but like ive said, this is my first grow and i have no idea how much weight im gonna pull from it so we'll see if its worth it.....people on here have said around an oz per plant.i hope


----------



## daveg1i (Dec 30, 2007)

week3week4week5
week6week7week8
week9week9
week10 week10
week11week11

week11


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 1, 2008)

Looking very nice! I bought a light fixture and some CFLs but i don't know shit about wiring... so i'm wondering what kind of wire should i attach to my fixture to plug it into my timer? Err what did you use?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

at home depot i bought a plug that has two wires to plug your fixture into.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 1, 2008)

do you think having 4 Y-splitters on that kind of fixture would be too much? (i.e. 8 42 Watt CFLs)


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

do you have the same fixture i have? what did the wattage rating say?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if its the same ar yours. i got this one. Where it talks about bulbs it says 100 watt max (i guess that means per socket). I have a bunch of 42 watt CFLs in the orange spectrum, and i also have some 27 Watts in the Blue, so if i'm overpowering i can just use the lower ones i guess.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

dude this is what i have it was like 14 bucks i think. at home depot im pretty sure iy said 60 watts max, but i have 6 42 watt so thats over what they recommend, and it doesnt heat up or nothin, never had a breaker pop, if i had the cash ide buy 2 more splitters and lights for it. im a technician for automobiles and motorcycles so i am pretty good with electrical so if you have somethin like this you should be fine.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 1, 2008)

Yea that looks like a similar fixture. Did you ground it or did you just connect the hot and neutrals?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

yea it comes with these weird wire clips on then end, then you just push the wire ends into the clip and then wrap electrical tape around it., for safety. very simple
if you dont have those clips and have any questions on any wiring just ask, and the ground i just stuck inside the fixture. ground isnt a big big deal in ac current.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

i found some new shit on this shitty camera so ive been tryin to figure the best settings for bud pics, so here are some pics from today...


----------



## edcocks (Jan 1, 2008)

Ive been lurking on aerogarden posts for a month and so far looks like you are the master. One question for those who do not have a meter - when you add water do you add pure water or water mixed with nutes? Also, did you say that you change the water every 2 weeks? Thanks for your answers.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

yea man i change the water every 2 weeks, so then i add the gall. of distilled water. then add the aerogarden nutes.i used only half the nutes at first then i went full when the plant got pretty big. if you look back in my journal i tell you how i nuted them the whole way through becuase i honestly dont remeber now. any questions holla at me......


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 1, 2008)

I finally got my fixture set up  and i think i'm gonna start a journal and post some pics soon. Your plants look great man! The setting on the third pic that you posted doesn't look that great though.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for the input man, what did you get for a fixture and light?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 1, 2008)

it's a bath fixture like yours with 4 sockets, but i used 4 y splitters, and on each y splitter, i have a 42 Watt Orange spectrum and a 27 Watt Blue Spectrum CFL, alternating. I just have it hanging kind of like yours, just hope my house doesn't burn down. It's freakin BRIIIGHT in that room now.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

no shit right, thats cool make sure you take some pics man, i wana see this


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

did you get mylar because if not i found some at wally. get back to me if you wana know how to get it..


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 1, 2008)

No mylar yet...here's my first pic (looks huge)






The one in soil is just some crap i'll end up throwing away, but the AG is what i'm gonna focus on.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

nice dude yea that looks like the same fixture. if you go to walmart and go in the camping hunting section(mainly camping) you can find emergency blankets, there only 2.11 a pack and its real mylar. crazy shit

and i def. recommend gettin some of it


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 1, 2008)

lol i got 5 bulbs running off one single socket. and i have no problem


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

wow man go for it


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 1, 2008)

what week did u begin flowering?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 1, 2008)

december 1st, 32 days ago. how about you?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 1, 2008)

Way to think outside the box... i woulda never thought about emergency blankets. I may even have some... My AG plants are 2.5 weeks from seed still vegging, and i'll probably start flower in about another week after looking at other ppl's grows.


----------



## edcocks (Jan 2, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> yea man i change the water every 2 weeks, so then i add the gall. of distilled water. then add the aerogarden nutes.i used only half the nutes at first then i went full when the plant got pretty big. if you look back in my journal i tell you how i nuted them the whole way through becuase i honestly dont remeber now. any questions holla at me......


Thanks for the quik reply, but I still have a burning unanswered question. I'm a scientist by trade and have been underway with the AG for 3 weeks with good results sofar from the hundreds of thread pages I have read so far. What I want to know is when you top off the water each day as they suck it down, do you add water mixed with nutes or just plain water? Also are you using a meter to measure your total dissolved solids/PPM solutes?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 2, 2008)

no im not using a meter. and im just putting regular distilled water in at the water add time. i usually add half a nute in between my scheduled water change just to give them a little nutes to keep the nutes up a lil bit but not over nute them. but basically thats why i have a water change every 2 weeks so at that point i know my nutes are good.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to jump on your water conversation but I thought I would add that I use O'premium water w/ eletrolytes; also they use reverse osmosis for part of their cleaning. It's at the perfect PH. It's a company here in Arizona that sells bottled water. I use it for personal use primaraly but now for my plant. She loves it


----------



## lastianjc (Jan 4, 2008)

And here's my little update. Been quiet for a while suffering with my poor plants.
My problem was that the edges of my leafs were curling to the inside and also had some slight discoloration on the leaves. Did some online research and learned that I'm either over-nuting or that my ph is off. I went with the idea of overnutes by a few suggestions I got here in the forum and washed out the tank filled it with plain water and let it be. About 3 days later I noticed that my problem is still there and if anything progressing in a wrong direction, so I went to visit my local Hydro store to buy a ph meter ($52) and at the same time the friendly guy who worked there told me that he thinks that my "tomatoes" are suffering from defficiency of magnesium and calcium (I think). So I spent extra money to buy foxfarm nutes, since he said it would be much better then Earth Juice (He said he used to grow tomatoes as well  and to feed the plants right away.
So I tested the pH first, noticed it was over 8 and proceded with new food regiment, just to notice that the pH before I put it into AG was 4.3 yet decided to go ahead. Next morning I measured again and it was up to 7. I am very confused to say the least. Gave it a week and started noticing yellow brown blotches, tested pH again that was over 8 again, more research and learned that pH can help roots from absorbing some nutes and over absoring others. Came back from the store mixed it in, I guess I put too much but I'm at 4.9. public water pH is 8.9, here in my kitchen and I'm going out to buy a gallon of water, refeed the plants and hopefully that will solve a problem.
The moral of this long story is that I would reccomend to anyone before cutting down or increasing nutes to test pH first as that might be the main problem.
And a question for anyone who managed to read this whole thing: once I fix the pH prior to pouring the water into the AG why did it change overnight and did I do anything wrong?
Also, once the water is changed I will go into flowering phase as my babies are 4 weeks old. Also, the two original seeds I have planted, came from the same bag I bought some months back, one is sativa and the other indica. I am pretty sure since one only grows 5 leaves in the bunch, while the other has 7 and a tiny one, total of 8.
And once this is all resolved, I might end up with two beautiful healthy MALES 
Still I hope for the best!


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 5, 2008)

lastianjc said:


> And here's my little update. Been quiet for a while suffering with my poor plants.
> My problem was that the edges of my leafs were curling to the inside and also had some slight discoloration on the leaves. Did some online research and learned that I'm either over-nuting or that my ph is off. I went with the idea of overnutes by a few suggestions I got here in the forum and washed out the tank filled it with plain water and let it be. About 3 days later I noticed that my problem is still there and if anything progressing in a wrong direction, so I went to visit my local Hydro store to buy a ph meter ($52) and at the same time the friendly guy who worked there told me that he thinks that my "tomatoes" are suffering from defficiency of magnesium and calcium (I think). So I spent extra money to buy foxfarm nutes, since he said it would be much better then Earth Juice (He said he used to grow tomatoes as well  and to feed the plants right away.
> So I tested the pH first, noticed it was over 8 and proceded with new food regiment, just to notice that the pH before I put it into AG was 4.3 yet decided to go ahead. Next morning I measured again and it was up to 7. I am very confused to say the least. Gave it a week and started noticing yellow brown blotches, tested pH again that was over 8 again, more research and learned that pH can help roots from absorbing some nutes and over absoring others. Came back from the store mixed it in, I guess I put too much but I'm at 4.9. public water pH is 8.9, here in my kitchen and I'm going out to buy a gallon of water, refeed the plants and hopefully that will solve a problem.
> The moral of this long story is that I would reccomend to anyone before cutting down or increasing nutes to test pH first as that might be the main problem.
> ...


 
dude im new to the indoor growing but i know that if you over nute or somehow stunt the plants growth,(by trimming etc.) then it takes at least a weeks for them to recover, sometimes more. im using cfl's so one day i was blazed outta my gord and i trimmed the shit outta the little bitches. lets just say it took the plants about a week to recover. maybee even a little longer. just because you made the situation better for now doesnt mean there all of a sudden better, gotta have patience bro. they'll be back. and yea that would be sick of they were males


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 5, 2008)

here they are, i was gone from wednesday until today due to a road trip. but had a buddy that took care of them. couldnt rely on the girlfriend to take care of them. startin to get thicker


----------



## jcommerce (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL, you and I are on the exact same day of flowering! I looked at your pics and thought of how similar they look to mine, then I looked at your days in flowering. Check out my link below in my signature, just posted pics too...


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 5, 2008)

some more pics.........

and some pics of what me and my buddy do about twice a week to a pound. heres a link with more picures of the keef stealing....
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/42142-big-time-keef-trichs-stealing.html


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 5, 2008)

Mmmmm tasty looking keef. Before i read your bost i thought you had harvested already or something... was like G'damn!!!


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 5, 2008)

oh fuck no i wish i could get a pound. but yea i see what your sayin if you just look at the pictures. there gettin pretty big. that keef kicks ass, 3.1 grams of keef is a shit load


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 6, 2008)

how bad does that room stank right now?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 6, 2008)

dude not gonna lie. if i leave my bedroom door open the entire apartment stanks. but if i keep that door closed and the closet door and turn on the homeade charcoal scrubber its reallly not bad.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 6, 2008)

i had to go out and buy a timed air freshner then squirts a mist every 9 minutes, and bought another air freshner. the smell is getting crazy.
my mom came over to my apartment the other day and opened the door and said "smells like pot in here", then she got to the top of my stairs and said" smells like skunk". my mom isnt a smoker either she just knows what it smells like....scary shit, so i bought the air freshners and its alot better. its gonna be a tough 3 weeks i have left, thats for sure


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 7, 2008)

all of the fan blades that are up top near the cola seam to be dieing.
wilting and yellow, this is my first indoor grow and have no idea if this is usual. any advice would be appreciated


----------



## djmendoza21 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanna see em done!

Nice and trimed.

Hahah mmmm


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 8, 2008)

me too man, me too


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 9, 2008)

here are the pics from today, man these bitches are stinkin bad, bad to a point of havin to hack 'em down, its all been good until the last week and a half, and i have a stealthy setup too with a scrubber. if i leave my bedroom window open it clears the room out good and i have no odor but im in new england and it gets fuckin cold this time of year. today its like 45 so i have no problem with opening it but when it gets back down in the 20's and teens im gonna be screwed. but dont worry unless shit hits the fan there goin 60 days...
wish me luck rollitup


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

damn man thats fuking spectacular
how much do you think your gonna yeild?
did you get the info you needed about the cola leaves?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 9, 2008)

no dude i didnt get shit for info, alot people said nothin looks wrong but i dont know. help me out


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

ill see what i can do
pull out my old dirty growers bible here
lets see....


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

so your leave are turning yellow at the tips?
if so according to marijuana horticulture by jorge cervantes
your plant is shoeing nitroge defficiency
does your bloom nutrients have nitrogen at all?


----------



## SheepsBlood (Jan 9, 2008)

I would agree about the nitrogen but also they are in the last part of the flowering stage and as with any plant that isn't a FLOWER, it produces flowers. So you have to understand a non-perrenial plant will show signs of death towards the end of flowering and thats why the trichroms turn red/brown. Clean water with no chemicals if you want to finish flowering on a good smoke. If you wanna try a bit of nitrogen then do so but only do it 1 or 2 days to see the results. If she perks then keep it going till the last week you decide shes done flowering.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

he has like 60 days to go though
clean water is in the last 2 weeks right
i hear you about the amount of nitrogen too
yea its a good idea to supplement nitro gradually in minimum dose until you see results
then keep it at that level
im no expert but from my experience with other plants
i would say a little more than 1 or 2 days of nitro supplementation is necessary though
i would say supplement 1 or 2 times a week for 4 weeks and completely cut it out for your last month
but sheepsblood's method might work for you aswell
well I hope you make the wisest desicion for your plants
did you do a tag serch of the forum for you issue?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 9, 2008)

yea i have no idea on the nutes. im using the nutes that came with the aerogarden. (expiramental) what do you guys think on days left, im at day 40 and this strain is a 7-8 week flowering strain. so 3 weeks(21 days) would be a total of 49 days, or 8 weeks being 56 days. and i really dont have anything to add to the water to try and make the leaves better so im gonna do my regular nutes until 2 weeks prior to harvest, those 2 weeks prior im gonna go with just water. does that sound right? thats the plan, unless of course theres a better way?


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

is there a hydro store near you?
if so i would suggest using a small dose of this
GENERAL HYDROPONICS


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 9, 2008)

there isnt man, my buddy orders the stuff from the i net but i dont use credit cards so no luck there.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

o
paypal?
im sure you can get it with that


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 9, 2008)

maybee never thought of that... i dont have shit for cash really though


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

o
then get miracle grow for acid loving plants
usually given to orchids and plants like that that love nitrogen.. like weed
it has an NPK ratio of 30-10-10 i think
that means 30 % nitrogen and the rest is p-k and trace minerals
use a small amount


----------



## RyaNayR (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry if this was already covered, but i really didn't feel like looking though 15 pages, so here it goes.

Are the built in lights enough to flower with? and if so, how many plants could these lights support?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 9, 2008)

RyaNayR said:


> sorry if this was already covered, but i really didn't feel like looking though 15 pages, so here it goes.
> 
> Are the built in lights enough to flower with? and if so, how many plants could these lights support?


Yes and no,
If you flower with the built in lights, you will have a very small yield (probably only a few grams). It is recommended that you supplement with HPS, MH, or CFL's. Using more light will increase the bud density, and without additional lighting you will probably be disappointed in your yield considering the effort it takes to fully harvest even a small plant. The AG can only hold 2-3 fully mature plants, but it is still a good idea to start with 7 seedlings to increase the chance of getting females.

Pce,
WoW


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 9, 2008)

no dude there only 1750lumen each, and theres only 2 bulbs.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey dave, about your odor issue... I'm gonna start flowering soon, and i'm getting a little worried about odor as well. Do you think this would help: 

*Holmes HEPA Air Purifier *





*I saw it at walmart and they say it works for smokers, wonder if it works for these odors too?*


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 9, 2008)

it wouldnt hurt thats for sure, it might work great..the only issue ive heard of using these types is getting it to close to the plants will cause loss of bud smell overall.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 9, 2008)

Get a 5 gallon bucket with a lid and cut a hole in the middle of the lid. Mount a computer fan on the lid. Drill holes in the side of the bucket. Add soil moist crystals in the bucket and a cup of liquid ONA. Plug in the fan and this should resolve the odor issue. I highly recommend getting a carbon filter with a duct fan as well.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 9, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> there isnt man, my buddy orders the stuff from the i net but i dont use credit cards so no luck there.


Try SUPERthrive you can get it at any Lowes or garden center. It is only $10.77 for a 4 oz bottle


----------



## RyaNayR (Jan 9, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Yes and no,
> If you flower with the built in lights, you will have a very small yield (probably only a few grams). It is recommended that you supplement with HPS, MH, or CFL's. Using more light will increase the bud density, and without additional lighting you will probably be disappointed in your yield considering the effort it takes to fully harvest even a small plant. The AG can only hold 2-3 fully mature plants, but it is still a good idea to start with 7 seedlings to increase the chance of getting females.
> 
> Pce,
> WoW


Also, can I just add some regular floresent lights without having low yeild? or do I have to get the right spectrum range?


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 9, 2008)

lastianjc said:


> And here's my little update. Been quiet for a while suffering with my poor plants.
> My problem was that the edges of my leafs were curling to the inside and also had some slight discoloration on the leaves. Did some online research and learned that I'm either over-nuting or that my ph is off. I went with the idea of overnutes by a few suggestions I got here in the forum and washed out the tank filled it with plain water and let it be. About 3 days later I noticed that my problem is still there and if anything progressing in a wrong direction, so I went to visit my local Hydro store to buy a ph meter ($52) and at the same time the friendly guy who worked there told me that he thinks that my "tomatoes" are suffering from defficiency of magnesium and calcium (I think). So I spent extra money to buy foxfarm nutes, since he said it would be much better then Earth Juice (He said he used to grow tomatoes as well  and to feed the plants right away.
> So I tested the pH first, noticed it was over 8 and proceded with new food regiment, just to notice that the pH before I put it into AG was 4.3 yet decided to go ahead. Next morning I measured again and it was up to 7. I am very confused to say the least. Gave it a week and started noticing yellow brown blotches, tested pH again that was over 8 again, more research and learned that pH can help roots from absorbing some nutes and over absoring others. Came back from the store mixed it in, I guess I put too much but I'm at 4.9. public water pH is 8.9, here in my kitchen and I'm going out to buy a gallon of water, refeed the plants and hopefully that will solve a problem.
> The moral of this long story is that I would reccomend to anyone before cutting down or increasing nutes to test pH first as that might be the main problem.
> ...


Did you get a bottle of ph up and ph down with your ph meter? Are you calibrating your ph meter each time before you use it? It is always a good idea to check your ph after you mix your nutes. If it is high just add a few drops of ph down and check again. If you are using foxfarm nutes it should adjust the ph close to a ph of 5.8 and that is where you want it. I would also check the ppm. In addition the the foxfarm nutes you can add some SUPERthrive.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 10, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> Try SUPERthrive you can get it at any Lowes or garden center. It is only $10.77 for a 4 oz bottle


superthrive is high in nitrogen?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 12, 2008)

here they are almost done, the flowering is 49-56 days, ive found a way of pretty good odor control by leaving a few window open in the house. the only thing is that its pretty cold here and ive added a fan so they have been getting some shots of cold air. but its adding some nice color so its fine with me. the main colas really dont seem to be swelling as much as my little nuggys. but im happy. since ive got pretty decent odor control i wana let them go 60 days but i might end up picking the 2 tallest collas in between the 49-56 days and then let the others go until 60 daysish. the last pic of a couple little nugz doesnt show but there about as thick as a roll of quarters.
i have a few more pics ill post after this one....


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 12, 2008)

a few more pics....


----------



## thebeej72 (Jan 12, 2008)

hey man not sure where u are in new england but just south of worcester there is a wormsway hydro store. gonna e headed down there soon since u have inspired me to seek the ways of the aerogarden. Lets go pats!!!


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 12, 2008)

cool man..and fuck yea GGGGOOOOO PPPPAAATTTSSSSSS

hey jacksonville, yea fuck you


----------



## Heruk (Jan 12, 2008)

hey where on rollitup does it explain how to wire the light fitures to plugs?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 12, 2008)

Heruk said:


> hey where on rollitup does it explain how to wire the light fitures to plugs?


man for real im good with wiring, any questions ask bro.... im actually a harley davidson acftermarket bike builder so im pretty mechanical. ask away bro


----------



## Heruk (Jan 12, 2008)

cool
thanks
i just want to wire my cfl light fitures to some extention cords
i made it sound like more
but thats all i meant
if i get a vanity strip
should it be grounded?
or do i just need to connect pos and neg wires?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 12, 2008)

exactly man no ground, just tuck the round wire back into the fixture body.. and the other 2 wires dont matter how there hooked up, just make sure you use some elec. tape


----------



## Heruk (Jan 12, 2008)

really
its that simple
thanks man
i was sure the big side of the plug had a specific polarity different than the small side of the plug


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 12, 2008)

no dude, there the same. if it was meant to be different they would be different size wiring


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 13, 2008)

check out these crystals on my buds, every bud is like this..


----------



## mingusdew (Jan 13, 2008)

mmm lemme bite it, just a little bit


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

wow man
thats beautiful
you must be a happy man


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 13, 2008)

yea somewhat, i came home today and one cola branch was tipped rigth over, first time ive had to tie any branch up yet. thats goos though, there gettin heavy


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 13, 2008)

did my last water flush today. and a little trimming, had to do it they were drooping over my buds blocking light, and figured fuck it. no more nutreints just straight water.

and dont mind the pic with that branch hanging down ive always let it lean against the wall but i actually tied that branck up to this time..


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 13, 2008)

Man those just keep getting better and better!  I think you're gonna have like 2-3 oz if not more. We'll see though. How do you plan to cure them?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 13, 2008)

yea man good question i dont really have a plan yet? any ideas


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 14, 2008)

I dunno i've been reading up on it, and i think i'd just let them hang upside down for a few weeks until fully dry then put them in a jar for a few weeks, opening the jar about once every night for a few min.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 14, 2008)

hmm. yea ive always done the hanging thing with my outdoor, but they didnt seem to have much odor afterwords. we'll see. i have a buddy that grows indoors and his shit is always crazy, ill try to get what he does on here.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 14, 2008)

I've heard good and bad things about adding fruit peels and shit inside your jar to add humidity, but it can also cause mold. With your bad azz nugs i'd just keep em in a jar so you get that natural taste that the bud should have. Those look sweet! I put some of my pics in my thread, and i'm gonna take some more later after i get blazed.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 14, 2008)

yea man, those plants look good. there comin along nice, hopefully there females right? ill give ya a weed prayer..lol


----------



## Heruk (Jan 14, 2008)

lookin sweet man
envy man
i love you but
envy man
i cant wait for my turn


----------



## catfishrivers (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow this thread was great. I read it once thru forwards, then read it again from the back to the front, and now again front to back again. LOL. This is my first real attempt growing. I tried once a very long time ago when living with other family members, climbing up in trees and hanging the plant so I could give it sunlight and keep it out of the grandparents eyes. Those were the days and unfortunately a bad storm claimed the perty girl. 

But I was lucky enough to receive an AG as a gift from my mother of all people, happened to already have the cord on hand to plug the lights in separate. Still need a timer, but not until the 12/12 cycle I gather. I'm going to try to follow your procedure as closely as I can. If it ain't broke don't fix it. And yours looks far from broke, they look like totally upper echelon budz. Seriously, my heart leaps at the possibilities when I gaze longingly at your progress photos. 

So, I gotta get the mylar sleeping bags for the walls (have white garbage bags duct tapes to the closet walls temporarily. Extra CFLs...question on those, what was the wiring you had to do for the fixture? Just attach a plug to the wires of the fixture? If that's it then I am sure I can figure it out.

Would you mind elaborating on exactly how you change the water so as to not damage the plants? It looks tricky and you indicated it wasn't the simplest thing to do. I have oger hands and often accidentally crush the life out of delicate little beings. I never mean to do it and it always bums me out...

And as far as nutes, I am going to use what came with the kit. I have 2 salad green kits and one tomato, so I think I will use whatever nutes come with the salad greens kit unless that is a bad idea and someone is kind enough to let me know. It seemed like you said first 2-3 weeks go with straight up distilled water, then add 1/2 tab nutes every 2 week water change, and as the plants get bigger then use a full tab of nutes each water change. Do you pre-dissolve the tablet before introducing it into the tank or just plop plop fiz whiz into the tank?

How often did you end up trimming the plant too? Not sure I was able to figure out the frequency from the thread. Maybe reading it backwards the one time has me all confused...

OK, so I think I got it under control enough to get started, but if you'd be so kind as to answer my questions in this long ass post, it'd really help me out. Thanks in advance dudemasterz.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 14, 2008)

For the CFL fixture wiring i bought a cord with a plug from walmart. It's like the type cord you would wire for a lamp (just pos and neg, no ground). Get some wire nuts and electrical tape and you're pretty much golden. Also, make sure you get at least 42 watts, and i mean REAL watts not equivalent. It's good to mix the spectrum (i.e. red/orange mixed with blue/violet) but most stores i've seen have only orange spectrum for the 42 watters. For changing the water, you can fill a bucket or a pan with water (pref. a 1 gal) and take the top off of the AG and rest the roots in your bucket/pan. Clean your resevoir good, but the top back on and add the water. I tried adding the nute tablets two diff ways: 1. Just drop the tablet in the water. 2. Crush the tablet and add the powder to the water. Crushing the tablet actually left more "residue" in my resevoir (i.e. it didn't all dissolve), and dropping the whole tablets in seemed to be more efficient in terms of solubility. You can try your own methods and let us know also, but I don't think it really matters whether or not you dissolve the tablets before adding the water. If you were using your own hydro nutrients, yes, you would do it this way to mix everything properly and take pH, but with the AG tablets, they are designed to just be placed in the water, pH gets adjusted automatically and you're good to go. You want to consider using an airstone also. As far as trimming, i'm no expert. I usually pull of the brown leaves as they die, but I really don't cut anything b/c it can cause stress that may turn your ladies into hermies. If you are using clones and you plan to top your plant, I would read up on that before doing it.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 14, 2008)

catfishrivers said:


> Wow this thread was great. I read it once thru forwards, then read it again from the back to the front, and now again front to back again. LOL. This is my first real attempt growing. I tried once a very long time ago when living with other family members, climbing up in trees and hanging the plant so I could give it sunlight and keep it out of the grandparents eyes. Those were the days and unfortunately a bad storm claimed the perty girl.
> 
> But I was lucky enough to receive an AG as a gift from my mother of all people, happened to already have the cord on hand to plug the lights in separate. Still need a timer, but not until the 12/12 cycle I gather. I'm going to try to follow your procedure as closely as I can. If it ain't broke don't fix it. And yours looks far from broke, they look like totally upper echelon budz. Seriously, my heart leaps at the possibilities when I gaze longingly at your progress photos.
> 
> ...


yea man on the fixture i bought it from home cheapo and it has 3 wires, 1 is just a ground strap(you can tell the ground by the no plastic covering on it) then you just hook the other 2 up to any wired plug, polarity doesnt matter, just hook the 2 up and your good, on the nutes i went half nutes once i had some good roots, that took a few weeks. then when they were like 6 to 8 inches i went with 1/2 a tablet every 2 weeks, and its basically a 2 man job to change the water, we took the lid off and held it over the sink or a towel just so the floor didnt get wet, then i just dumped the water out and rinsed it in the shower, nothin crazy just rinsed it out. then i put the lid with the plants back on the unit and put it back in the closet, then i added my water so i didnt have to balance it with water the walk back(alot easier) then i added my water and just threw the amount of nutes in i needed, didnt really break em up other then when i used a half a tab it was obviosly broke up.
and for trimming people say not too, and try not to. i learned the hard way i trimmed them real good one time and it set me back about a week(basically until all the leaves i cut off grew back). once the plants get into 12/12 and there just trying to grow the buds you can trim it. so basically i trimmed it once and fucked up but then i just trimmed it yesterday because its just growin bud now and the leaves are all dying anyway. i did it now just so i could get more light to the littler buds. any other questions ask a way man, and thanks on the compliments


----------



## catfishrivers (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea thanks for the replies guys. I think I got the basics down now. I will pop in to let you know how it's going and to keep checking in on your efforts. I have to say I appreciate the thoughtful responses. Be Well!

EDIT: Oh duh! I seee now. The lid of the reservoir actually disengages from the belly. That makes it seem a lot easier to dump the old water out. Ok thanks, I reread yer guys responses and it sunk in. Splendid.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 14, 2008)

no doubt man that what where here for, if you have a camera you should start up a grow journal. its cool to do, its always on here and you dont have to have any pics or files on your computer. and you dont have to be home to check out and look back at pics.

goodluck bro


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 15, 2008)

plants are fillin out good, ill have some updated pics tomorow.


----------



## felix (Jan 15, 2008)

hey! (i'm new) =) 
this is a great grow man, good pic updates too. did you ever find out what your friend does to get the better smell when drying them out?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 15, 2008)

felix said:


> hey! (i'm new) =)
> this is a great grow man, good pic updates too. did you ever find out what your friend does to get the better smell when drying them out?


yea thanks man, i havent got the info yet, if anyone has good proven ways could you post... thanks, thats my next worry


----------



## DGAF420 (Jan 15, 2008)

wussup guys, i have a question i have an aerogarden going and i ended up with 5 females. Do you guys think i could finish all of them in my aerogarden ?? Im on 5th week of flowering, 9th week total. any advice would be appreciated


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 15, 2008)

wow man, yea i mean if your only 9 weeks total and youve been flowering that long then you should be fine growing 5 plants. if you have pics i could tell ya.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 15, 2008)

yea would help to see some pics. how big are those 9 week old plants? Are you supplementing with more light? B/c you'll need to.


----------



## DGAF420 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well i have some pics but i cant seem to get them on here, it says there too big but i dont know how to resize them. They are like 13 to 16 inches tall and one is 24" tall, and right know i just have the aerogarden light and two flourecent lights one on each side. I plan on hooking up one of those light fixtures like u guys are useing. Didnt u say its a bathroom fixture with four sockets and a couple y splitters ?


----------



## DGAF420 (Jan 16, 2008)

My bad for double posting, but how do i get the pictures on here ?? sorry im a newb


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 16, 2008)

DGAF420 said:


> Well i have some pics but i cant seem to get them on here, it says there too big but i dont know how to resize them. They are like 13 to 16 inches tall and one is 24" tall, and right know i just have the aerogarden light and two flourecent lights one on each side. I plan on hooking up one of those light fixtures like u guys are useing. Didnt u say its a bathroom fixture with four sockets and a couple y splitters ?


yea dude thats what it is. bought at home cheapo. 14 bucks.
if you go to the newbie forum i think it is or the support forrom they have programs that can resize images for free. try it out


----------



## DGAF420 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok heres a few pics, from earlier today


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 16, 2008)

yea man they look good, ide try to tie that back left one down a little so its the height of the other onesn then bring the light back down a but. they look a little stretched, but they look good man.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 16, 2008)

i found this at radioshack 10.99, doesnt seem bad says its 60-100x magnifier.
anyone used this, or anything like it, and is that something that would help me to see the tricks?


----------



## blowinbig (Jan 16, 2008)

dave you seem to be one of the better growers with the aerogarden, take a look at my journal and tell me what you think


----------



## HippieMan (Jan 16, 2008)

is that tinfoil


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 16, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> i found this at radioshack 10.99, doesnt seem bad says its 60-100x magnifier.
> anyone used this, or anything like it, and is that something that would help me to see the tricks?


I have one they work great. It is just like the one they sell online for $25 that has 420 printed on it.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 16, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> is that tinfoil


hope your jokin man


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 16, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> I have one they work great. It is just like the one they sell online for $25 that has 420 printed on it.


yea dude thats what i thought, looks just like the one in hightimes. just cheaper and i dont have to order it, can just go pick it up.


----------



## CoastalBumm (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave.... GREAT THREAD! I have been reading this now for the last hour and just went through all 20 pages. I have the original AG and set it up 29 days ago. I actually got the herb kit that came with it and knowing that i couldnt fit 7 pot plant in it i actually grew 5 types of herbs and the 2 back row center holes have ganj. I was an Enviornmental Science major and have wondered if the same principals of crop rotation have helped me. Mine have been growing great. I have 2 plants growing out of each pod, 2 pods total. The first pod is at 29 days and the second is at 14. Both of the eldest look to be female, but I am not positive yet. I have been using the AG nutes exactly as they specified and my growth is quite amazing. The arent extremely tall, in part because i have pruned them to keep them dense, but I have clipped a few nice 7 pointers already. I am waiting on my deluxe upgrade and then I will be switching the light cycle to induce flowering. Perhas shortly I will upload some pics, but wanted to let y'all know that using their herbs helps balance the consumption of the nutes.


----------



## CoastalBumm (Jan 16, 2008)

Ooh yeah... for all of you using the AG. I found out from Cust Svc. that there is a flow control adjustment for the pump on the back side of the pump housing somewhere if you should want to increase the flow and circulation.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yea,Dave great grow. How long did it take your seeds to sprout? I germed my seeds in a plastic beer cups on a heat mat. I used ph adjusted water to 5.5 and a drop of SUPERthrive and a drop of Clonex https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=124 when they cracked and i could seed the root starting to show i put them in my AG Deluxe on 24 hr cycle. Again i used ph adjusted water with some SUPERthrive and some SubCulture root inoculant made by General Hydroponics. I put them in the AG on 1-11-8 but i they still have not popped up yet. I looked at one earlier and a small part of the root is showing but they still have not sprouted. It has been 6 days, shouldn't they have popped up by now???


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 16, 2008)

His were clones.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 16, 2008)

yea i grew from clones but it took my clones over a week to root and they stayed alive. ide say youde have a sprout by 2 weeks, its not magic, it'll either happen or it wont. ive started millions of sprouts in my day believe me and ive dont 50 at a time for out door growing and they took a wide variety of time to sprout, so dont be worried. they'lle sprout.

thanks guys on the thread compliments.


----------



## jammer4419 (Jan 16, 2008)

dave I have one also and I use super starter plugs they are like rockwool cone shaped and fit perfect in holes without the basket Fifth Season Gardening Co. you can get them here


----------



## jammer4419 (Jan 16, 2008)

I also put foil on the surface it covers the unused holes and prevents algae and a piece of a box covered in foil to put in the front to reflect light back in


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 17, 2008)

yea no doubt thanks for the info


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 19, 2008)

im at day 50 cant wait to chop these bitches.. im goin atleast 60 days so we'll see how they look then, hopefully fuller. got some sick fall foliage happening due to cold ass new england and me having to have the windows open to help control odor, i wanted some nice bright buds which they still have some brightness in stops but theres alot of red and purple.i think they'll look pretty narly there done though. ill be buying i trich scope at radioshack if not tomorow then monday. so what exactly am i looking for amber trichs, what percentage, or all? and what about the hairs will that tell me anything? like ive said ive always grown outside and picked my plants right around the first frost of the year so i have no idea on what they look like when done. help me out ROLLITUP......i have some more pics ill post after i smoke. be back


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 19, 2008)

heres the other pics, a few zoom ins--tell me what you think ?
peace


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 19, 2008)

Lookin good bro, you got some funk for sure. I've read 75% on the amber trichs. Should look good in about 10 days definately. I hope you get a few zips off that.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 19, 2008)

man im hoping at least 1 zip, if 2 ide be pumped but just dont see it happening. time will tell man, thanks


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 19, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> im at day 50 cant wait to chop these bitches.. im goin atleast 60 days so we'll see how they look then, hopefully fuller. got some sick fall foliage happening due to cold ass new england and me having to have the windows open to help control odor, i wanted some nice bright buds which they still have some brightness in stops but theres alot of red and purple.i think they'll look pretty narly there done though. ill be buying i trich scope at radioshack if not tomorow then monday. so what exactly am i looking for amber trichs, what percentage, or all? and what about the hairs will that tell me anything? like ive said ive always grown outside and picked my plants right around the first frost of the year so i have no idea on what they look like when done. help me out ROLLITUP......i have some more pics ill post after i smoke. be back


Oh man I dont know how I missed this update.....shit is looking GREAT, the color looks oh so yummy! Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 19, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Oh man I dont know how I missed this update.....shit is looking GREAT, the color looks oh so yummy! Keep up the good work bro.


 
thanks man really appreciate it. ROLLITUP


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 19, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> man im hoping at least 1 zip, if 2 ide be pumped but just dont see it happening. time will tell man, thanks


Yea i see what you mean, looking at pic #2 in that last post. Maybe 1.5


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 19, 2008)

yea ive stared at them for a while tryin to figure out ballpark range of weight.
theres 7 main colas, 2 out of the 7 are the biggest, then theres the 5 secondary colas and alot of little nugz, cant be seen in that pic.
so im hoping the 2 bigger colas weigh in around 6-9 grams each, then the other 5 smaller colas weighing 4-6 each. so thats 32-48 grams.
the small nuggets i have all over the plant seem like they would weigh at least half of the coalas, so say 16-24 grams extra! so then that would be
32+16=48 48+24=72 so we'll see if im right when i finally weigh in ....48-72 grams is what i figured and i know theres no way im gettin 72 so im saying probably somewhere right around 50 grams, which would be fine with me. cant wait man


----------



## felix (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe this little picture can help with the harvesting. i snagged it when i first saw it, knew it would come in handy. =)


----------



## felix (Jan 20, 2008)

from what I've gathered in the past, THC degrades into more 'couchlockier' CBDs over time and with maturation of the flowers.

EDIT: i think i had that backwards. i'm not even sure anymore...


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 20, 2008)

cool man thanks for the pics


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 20, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> yea ive stared at them for a while tryin to figure out ballpark range of weight.
> theres 7 main colas, 2 out of the 7 are the biggest, then theres the 5 secondary colas and alot of little nugz, cant be seen in that pic.
> so im hoping the 2 bigger colas weigh in around 6-9 grams each, then the other 5 smaller colas weighing 4-6 each. so thats 32-48 grams.
> the small nuggets i have all over the plant seem like they would weigh at least half of the coalas, so say 16-24 grams extra! so then that would be
> 32+16=48 48+24=72 so we'll see if im right when i finally weigh in ....48-72 grams is what i figured and i know theres no way im gettin 72 so im saying probably somewhere right around 50 grams, which would be fine with me. cant wait man


After it dries it will probally be less.


----------



## melushell (Jan 20, 2008)

DUDE
those buds are a BLASt!!!!

well done, i am looking now in building my own aero system


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 20, 2008)

dude you from the farm town im thinkin of?


----------



## creeder (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey dude just stopped by thing are looking mighty fine.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks bro..


----------



## melushell (Jan 21, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude you from the farm town im thinkin of?


HUH ??????


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 21, 2008)

melushell said:


> HUH ??????


 
dude you know, farmington-----farm town we call it here.
but guess your not from the noth east, thats what we call farmington


----------



## melushell (Jan 21, 2008)

i am not from an native English speaking country man

so........Nice buds


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 22, 2008)

nice man.. cheers mate


----------



## greenhand (Jan 22, 2008)

Just have a Q. 4u bro where did u buy that reflective sheets.....is that sum kind of foil or what if u don't mind me asking


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 22, 2008)

greenhand said:


> Just have a Q. 4u bro where did u buy that reflective sheets.....is that sum kind of foil or what if u don't mind me asking


He said they were emergency blankets made out of mylar. You can buy them at walmart.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 22, 2008)

yup wally world. thanks wow


----------



## lastianjc (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Dave,
You are like the authority in AGing weed!!! Damn those babies of yours look good  My original grow died due to overfeeding, I think, and I just started another grow. Just a word on sprouting seeds. It's very simple, put the seeds into the AG, put in beginning nutes and they should be sprouting in a few days. My second grow I started yesterday morning and I have 2 sprouted seeds already out of 8 I put in. Since I'm growing seeds I got in a bag recently I figured I'll put 2 in each cup and keep the one that sprouts first.
This time I will make sure I use distilled water and less nutes then the last time 
Still unsure should I use foxfarm nutes I bought or to stick to AG nutes for tomatos.
Kudos to you Dave, and I hope for at least a similar grow to yours


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 23, 2008)

lastianjc said:


> Hey Dave,
> You are like the authority in AGing weed!!! Damn those babies of yours look good  My original grow died due to overfeeding, I think, and I just started another grow. Just a word on sprouting seeds. It's very simple, put the seeds into the AG, put in beginning nutes and they should be sprouting in a few days. My second grow I started yesterday morning and I have 2 sprouted seeds already out of 8 I put in. Since I'm growing seeds I got in a bag recently I figured I'll put 2 in each cup and keep the one that sprouts first.
> This time I will make sure I use distilled water and less nutes then the last time
> Still unsure should I use foxfarm nutes I bought or to stick to AG nutes for tomatos.
> Kudos to you Dave, and I hope for at least a similar grow to yours


hey thanks lastian, yea the only reason i used the ag nutes is because i didnt have the funds for a nice ph tester and buying all the nutes needed. so i just spent money on distilled water and used the ag nutes, they self adjust ph so it isnt a worry. good luck man, dont let those sprouts reach for light, get that light low man.
goodluck


----------



## lastianjc (Jan 23, 2008)

Just a word for all those newbees (as if I wasn't one) but I got 4 sprouts in 4 pods. Out of original 8, 4 have sprouted within 2 days from planting in AG new growth nutes. I am planning on keeping them in the same water for two weeks or at least until they are stable enough to start changing water. At the point I'm planning on following Dave's prescription and use up those AG nutes.
Thanks Dave for all the good work and great suggestion


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 23, 2008)

lastianjc said:


> Just a word for all those newbees (as if I wasn't one) but I got 4 sprouts in 4 pods. Out of original 8, 4 have sprouted within 2 days from planting in AG new growth nutes. I am planning on keeping them in the same water for two weeks or at least until they are stable enough to start changing water. At the point I'm planning on following Dave's prescription and use up those AG nutes.
> Thanks Dave for all the good work and great suggestion


yea thanks lastian.... i always get real nubes pm'in me askin shit about the ag with out readin the post..so then i try to help them out but ive been doin this grow for 4-5 months so i dont remember much from early growth so i end up tellin the pm'ers to read my thread. so what i was tryin to say was thanks for readin it and not tryin to get the answers the easy way..


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 23, 2008)

check out this dirt set-up my buddy and i did at his house.. we started it about the same time i started mine,using two and a half rubbermaid tubs fully covered in mylar, the top tub that you dont see in the pics has the exact same lighting setup as mine, then we have an intake and a charcoal scrubber hooked up to the exhaust. very stealthy setup, and hes gonna pull about a quarter pound off it, we picked the top colas you see in the pics and let the smaller bottom buds go longer. theres 6 plants total, we just picked and trimmed these tonight, fun shit... these plants are c-99,il have a weight for ya when there dried out and we harvest the other buds..


----------



## felix (Jan 24, 2008)

now that's cool. can we get some more details on that setup ..like the dimensions of the tubs and time veged and flowered and stuff. i've REALLY been wanting to get some c99. and bogglegum too, but i can't find those anywhere. i remember a friend had this grape-ish smelling kind of bud a long time ago and said it was boggle something..

anyways...very nice.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 24, 2008)

yea man i can get you some info, but i have no clue how big the tubs are. we just went to wally and picked the size that would fit 6 plants. im goin back over to his house tomorow and i can check out what size that is. but like i said we used the same fixture that im using, i have pics of it in this thread. and we bolted it to the top tub. i dont know where he got the c-99, well were the seeds were bought from becuase we got these clones from my buddy who gave me mine. and he use to grow in a big shed, his last grow was a 4,000 watter his biggest yet and he overheated the radioshack timer and burned the shed to the ground with about 30 plants that were 2 weeks from being done, but luckily we got a few c-99 and (sugar blossom from mine) and gave those to another buddy who has a clone chamber and cloned our plants so were gonna start veggin 6 c-99's and 6 sugar blossoms at the beginning of feburary and there goin outside in april, so we'll see how these strands do outside and with about 9 months of grow time, but yea man get back to me with any other questions. peace


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn bro, your boy has some good shit right there. His plants look healthier than yours, plus they look more dense. I guess dirt is the way to go afterall... Reminds me of a quote i saw on someones thread the other day "Plants in hydro are like breast implants...they look good until you get your hands on them."


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 24, 2008)

no shit right.. i said it earlier in this thread that me and him started these at about the same time and you see the outcome, but for me only really having 2 plants and him 6 im not doin bad, we figure out of my 2 ill get half of what he has, so it aint bad. we wanted to try and see what was better for next winters grow. probably around 10-12 plants.
when im done mine were gettin some clones and gonna get them goin in my ag then transplant to soil, and there goin out side in april. cant wait im gonna try to keep these 2 strands goin for a long time, there like 10 years old and like i said before that my buddy's barn burnt down, if me and my buddy didnt start growing these strands would of went extenct for us. so somehow it worked out i guess and hes rebuilding his shed as we speek so then we'll chop off some of the clones for him and he'll have his girls back, crazy how it works man.
the only thing about his buds we grew in the soil is that there thick but not real dense there airy kinda, and my hydro buds are smaller but alot denser so we'll see what the weigh in is when were done.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 24, 2008)

ive been sayin it to myself all football season, if the pats go to the super bowl then im pickin a bud to smoke for the game. its a very small bud that was gettin shitty light, couldnt take anything bigger i just needed a taste for the game. now i can dry and cure it until next sunday, cant fuckin wait go pats


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 25, 2008)

that nug looks delicious, what strain? or is it bagseed.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 25, 2008)

Hell yea nice lil football nug for next sunday. He said it was called sugar blossum or something... Don't ya see the equal in the picture?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 25, 2008)

yea thanks man, its sugar blossom. its a white widow that produces more trichs


----------



## GrimReefa (Jan 25, 2008)

that is one tiny bud man :S, but its enuff for a game joint hehe


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 25, 2008)

yea i couldnt pick anything bigger..it hurt picking that one, but had to do it, it'll be nice for the game though


----------



## jammer4419 (Jan 28, 2008)

Daveg1 great stuff I have ag pro and mine is working great i also put foil on the base to reflect light back up into plant also. Keep growin


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks jamma, there lookin pretty good. im gonna try to take some pics tonight and post 'em. goodluck with the ag man...


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 28, 2008)

here are the pics, i just actually relized today that i forgot to take and post the pics saturday. i didnt even look at them yesterday and then i came home from work tonight and damn there alot thicker from 2 days ago, and most the leaves are dead to a crisp, ive been getting alot of growth at the top of each cola, you can see it in the pics there totaly new buds poking out of the top, ive never really noticed that in outdoors before, just looks crazy to me. im gonna go at least until next wednesday feb. 6th, making it 68 days of flower unless they are still fillin out, but thats the day i think im gonna do it. ill have more pics either this wednesday or saturday. peace rollitup


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn that shit looks crazy. Fuckin purple stem, shit is startin to look fruity. I bet it smells dank as shit, I wish my plants looked like that man...i'ma have to take a trip north east. Haha


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 28, 2008)

yea no shit it is lookin good man, im happy with it for sure. its startin to grow crazy man im lovin it. its heady season up here in the north east everyones is gettin done. come on up pleanty of dank shit to go aroundlol


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 28, 2008)

I been gettin fire headies lately for smoke, but I wanna start growin some killer shit like that sugar blossum. Can't get my hands on any seeds/clones here. The seeds I have that i'm growing are from a long time ago from fire weed that had like maybe half a dozen seeds per oz, will still be good tho.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 28, 2008)

no doubt man it is cool to grow weed that you know the name of but hey if i couldnt get clones ide be in the same boat, im just lucky that basically all my buddys grow. so it works out, hey if you ever move up to the north east i got ya hooked up.....


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 28, 2008)

Heh thx man, it's too damn cold up there tho


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 28, 2008)

man you get use to it but about this time of year every year im ready for some nice fuckin weather that for sure, highs have been in the low 20s.
sucks man, but hey we got all the sickest teams in sports so it aint that badGO PATS


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 28, 2008)

Yea for real, i'm from ATL where the football sucks. My buddy that gets my dro works with the falcons actually.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 28, 2008)

damn man yea the falcons needed like a bill cowher i thought for coach but we'll see how the new guy does. that must be sick workin for a nfl team.


----------



## boricuaboi (Jan 29, 2008)

Xcellent grow man! I grow with cfls and fluros too do u mind showing how ur lights are set up and did u just buy a fluro fixture and put it in their?


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 30, 2008)

hey man i bought the fixture at home cheapo for like 13.00, and i had the flouro up in my attic from and old grow dream that i almost did(my buddy had 31 plants 3 weeks into flower and his wifey said no more so we started settin up the room in my attic using that fixture just so we could see, but then my wifey said no go. she lets me grow in the closet but thats it) so i had the flouro and figured why not use it, extra light so i just leaned it up in the corner right beside my 3rd plant wich is a runt. any questions get back at me..


----------



## asdfva (Jan 30, 2008)

daveg1i,

Your thread is the first journal thread
that I read start to finish. I now take my
time and read near complete journals start
to finish as well and just take personal notes. 

One thing that you mentioned was your DIY
carbon scrubber. I too found the plans that you
spoke of and will be building the same thing. You
had mentioned that the smell would over power
the room that you grew in and you would open 
the windows to vent the smell. Are you still 
having that problem now?

I am doing all the research I can as I will 
be changing locations very soon and most
likely be in close proximity to other tenants
and it's always best to be prepared. 

Thanks.
-A.


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 30, 2008)

asdfva said:


> daveg1i,
> 
> Your thread is the first journal thread
> that I read start to finish. I now take my
> ...


thanks on the compliments, i just wanted to start a grow journal and try to say everything i did in it so one day i can come back to RIU and look back at my noobie tendacies. and to try and help people out who were in the same boat as i was. me and my buddy split a box of that carbon filter so you could even go as far as 2 boxes of filter to use intead of 1/2 of a sheet like i did.and it would definetely work better then mine, and how great of an exhaust you can create(meaning: how much air you can get to filter threw it.) im not in a crazy situation where smell is a huge problem becuase my family owns this apartment as well as the other 2 in this building, the apts. are above a store so i worried about smell but knew that if i kept it somewhat air tight in my room then i shouldnt have to worry much about smell downstairs( cops come in 2,3 times a week). i have had like 2 people say they could smell it down there but they both knew i was growing and i think its in there head. in the morning when the lights come on they seem to stink more but after that its not real bad. got im blazed cant believe i just wrote all that...did i say i love headies


----------



## asdfva (Jan 30, 2008)

Beast.
Nice work!


----------



## lastianjc (Jan 31, 2008)

Just a word on what I said before about putting seeds in w/2 beginning grow tablets. Use only one. It worked great at the first grow but probably because all the tabs had seeds in them (parsley, basil, mint, etc). But now that I did weed seeds alone it seems a bit too much. I am totaly misticezed by the whole nuting thing as I already killed one grow . So, i'm rinsing my ten day old plants in pure water (at Dave's suggestion I'm going distilled this time) and I'm planning on using foxfarm nutes but only one third of what their feeding schedule suggests. Can anyone comment on that?
I know this was all discussed at another tread but someone said they are going by foxfarms feeding schedule and I'm almost positive that I'd kill them that way.
As for Dave's good work, if mine gave me only 1/2 what he's got I'd be very happy but I think I'll undernute them this time


----------



## lastianjc (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, yeah, just to add that the amount of nutes varies on the strand as aparently I got 3 different ones again. One is loving it with just one tiny brown spot, another one is showing the excess nutes and the third one's leaves are misshaped. But the first and the third one will pull thru OK, I believe. I will keep doing it until I get it done right!!!


----------



## daveg1i (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks lastina, the only reason i used distilled is becuase i live in a city and you can smell and taste the chlorine in the water. so it was worth the money to me, but it does add up. i bought about 2-3 gallons a week from about week 3-4 veg. through now. but with distilled you know its clean. good luck man, any questions ask away man.


----------



## Reiffizzle (Jan 31, 2008)

Dude dave your aerogarden inspires me To grow big fat buds, how much did the air pump cost and i think you said u used the nutes that came with it, which nutes the tommato


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 1, 2008)

lastianjc said:


> Just a word on what I said before about putting seeds in w/2 beginning grow tablets. Use only one. It worked great at the first grow but probably because all the tabs had seeds in them (parsley, basil, mint, etc). But now that I did weed seeds alone it seems a bit too much. I am totaly misticezed by the whole nuting thing as I already killed one grow . So, i'm rinsing my ten day old plants in pure water (at Dave's suggestion I'm going distilled this time) and I'm planning on using foxfarm nutes but only one third of what their feeding schedule suggests. Can anyone comment on that?
> I know this was all discussed at another tread but someone said they are going by foxfarms feeding schedule and I'm almost positive that I'd kill them that way.
> As for Dave's good work, if mine gave me only 1/2 what he's got I'd be very happy but I think I'll undernute them this time


Hey I started with one nute tablet of the starting nutes, and 2/4 of my plants got burned. One wasn't so bad, but the other totally stunted it's growth and now it's a midget female that looks so pretty, but too bad she's gonna always be short. I'd recommend using no nutes for the first two weeks.


----------



## K4i2l0L (Feb 1, 2008)

Dave I am new to this site but i am apart of another Pot Community. Now since i seen the aero garden, while toking, on the infomercials i have always wondered about growing pot in them but was skeptical THANK YOU for clearing skepticisms about this process. Now as we speak i am finding ways to replicate this process. And very Nice Buds too.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 1, 2008)

hey thanks for the comliments. i did this journal to help everyone else out who ever wants to grow wit the ag. they should put the journal on the commercial, for all the pot smokers who have always wanted to grow some dro. fun shit man. good luck, any ?'s ask away man.


----------



## felix (Feb 2, 2008)

i have something to think about..lol
i want to use this as a mother system and possibly a cloner or seed starter. i was trying to think of the best way to transfer the babies into bigger net pots once they have established themselves. any ideas?


----------



## K4i2l0L (Feb 3, 2008)

well actually i have a couple of questions A) What do you think of Bubbleponics ,and is it as effective, or more? B) Do you think it is possible to replicate the system with out buying the Aero-Garden? I have grown outdoors and i have grown a few indoors with the use of soil and i also tried a hydro lab but i was not sold on it and i think the aero will be a not necessarily less maintenance but maybe it is i am not so sure cause i have not messed with the areo garden style as i said but anyways thanks for taking the time to answer my questions


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 3, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> i found some new shit on this shitty camera so ive been tryin to figure the best settings for bud pics, so here are some pics from today...


try the flower symbol, if your camera has one.
btw nice buds.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 4, 2008)

felix said:


> i have something to think about..lol
> i want to use this as a mother system and possibly a cloner or seed starter. i was trying to think of the best way to transfer the babies into bigger net pots once they have established themselves. any ideas?


its hard for me to answer this question because i started with clones that were'nt rooted, but i figure that if worst came to worst you could take the pod out and place it in a soil pot covering the pod with soil,or you could prob. just cut away the plastic pod and place just the spunge in.
goodluck man


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 4, 2008)

K4i2l0L said:


> well actually i have a couple of questions A) What do you think of Bubbleponics ,and is it as effective, or more? B) Do you think it is possible to replicate the system with out buying the Aero-Garden? I have grown outdoors and i have grown a few indoors with the use of soil and i also tried a hydro lab but i was not sold on it and i think the aero will be a not necessarily less maintenance but maybe it is i am not so sure cause i have not messed with the areo garden style as i said but anyways thanks for taking the time to answer my questions


honestly i dont know much about bubbleponics. i dont know if you have seen any of the DIY systems people show how to build on rollitup, but they seem good and cheap. thats honestly what i would of done if i was part of this site before i bought the ag. nothin against the ag, its pretty expensive for what it is. but iys a very sick way to grow, peace man


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 4, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> try the flower symbol, if your camera has one.
> btw nice buds.


 
thanks man, ill try that out.
i picked a bud last week and smoked it yesterday, holly shit so smooth and taisty. im cuttin these ho's down wednesday. cant wait


----------



## asdfva (Feb 4, 2008)

^^Post flicks and use the Macro setting,
like crazy said... the button/setting that 
looks like a flower, for you up close trich
shots. Can't wait!


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 4, 2008)

yea man im gonna try that out at some point today. my camera is old so i dont know if it has that setting but if it does ill shoot some in that setting as well as my usual pics.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 4, 2008)

i trich mik'd a leaf i removed tonight and im at 1/2 to 3/4 amber trichs,
i plan on choppin down the colas and bigger buds wednesday. i bought a pack of masonry jars from wallyworld today to cure the girls in. cant wait to smoke it up....


----------



## blonddie07 (Feb 4, 2008)

damn those look great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XtC in me (Feb 4, 2008)

good fucking job man, how do you feel.


----------



## K4i2l0L (Feb 5, 2008)

well thank start lookin for my journal of bubbleponics within the next month man thanks for answering my questions


----------



## Raykfm (Feb 5, 2008)

I was reading up on harvesting and it says to hang upside down for the first 24 hours, place in brown paper bags for 3 to 4 days after that, and then move to the mason jars. It also says to be careful and not pack the bud in to dense as you want air to touch all the leaves. It also says to smell the jars daily, if anything seems to not be correct, place on newspaper until dry to avoid molding. Just thought it might help. Great job by the way.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 5, 2008)

cant wait to pick 'em X, im hopping to get about 1.5 oz.'s.....we'll see


----------



## Dubbuh (Feb 5, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> i trich mik'd a leaf i removed tonight and im at 1/2 to 3/4 amber trichs,
> i plan on choppin down the colas and bigger buds wednesday. i bought a pack of masonry jars from wallyworld today to cure the girls in. cant wait to smoke it up....


damn brotha your shits lookin good....man i know i already asked you this but what strain???? only askin cause i coulda swore you said bagseed but could be wrong.....

your all CFL too right???


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 5, 2008)

its Sugar Blossom, i got them as clippings from a buddy and cloned 'em.
and i used 6 cfl's. sugar blossom was bought from joey weed seed's web page.


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 5, 2008)

so just read all this i got an ag also but havent started yet waitining to get off prob. where you live at in the NE?


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

im in New England, New Hampshire actually. where u at man?


----------



## blowinbig (Feb 6, 2008)

dave man you plants look amazing i'm hoping to look the same is that at 66 days of flowering or 66 days since you planted/cloned? I just updated mine with pics today which i haven't done in a while...check it out


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

yea man i checked out your pics lookin good. mine are at 66 days since switching to 12/12. i started them in early october veggin, im pickin the big colas tonight. its taken around 4 months from start to now.


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 6, 2008)

ohh i live in detroit i just thought maybe you wer in mi get some of those clones so i dont have to start from seed how long till harvest


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 6, 2008)

also you think you can take a pic of like all the plant and a pic of your closet


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 6, 2008)

my bad for all these posts but you think one of those rubber mad boxs your boy made would be good for the ag


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

yea it would be, becuase with that fixture i bought mounted to the top rubbermaid box, it makes for the perfect light reflection setup(if the entire inside is lined the milar) no wasted light at all. its all captured. my closet is a basic closet and i have pics of it earlier in this thread, nothin special man.


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 6, 2008)

ohh did he use 3 rubbermaid boxes


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

well it should of only been 2 but my buddy didnt listen to me and started flowering a week later then we planned and the plants grew into the lights so we bought a third box and cut the botton off it and taped it to the top of the bottom box. that way we could still remove the top box that had the light in it off so we could water it.


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 6, 2008)

ok ok when u planin to harvest


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

tonight, just my main colas though. 6-7 of 'em. im gonna let the rest go some more and drop the lights down some


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 6, 2008)

weigh it when its dry and write it down then when the rest is dry weigh it and add it all up im curious to see how much u got every one say they get like 7 to 14 grams off every plant but it looks like u got way more than that


----------



## asdfva (Feb 6, 2008)

I just finished an excellent article on 
harvesting that mentioned the idea of 
turning your lights off for that last 24
to 36 hours before harvest to induce
minimal stress and force the main 
buds and remaining leaves to produce
more resin/trichs in anticipation for the
next light cycle. This technique, combined
with a very mild calcium flushing, produced
a much stronger final product with surprising
results. I bookmark ever resource that I have
been studying on, but I will have to find it and
post it up for you. Thanks again for sharing,
and I know your next grow will be even better.

Will be back with that link.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks man but i already chopped 'em. heres a few pics, they felt pretty heavy, but we'll see when there dry. i took the pics right when i was done, i moved the lights down to give the remaining buds as much light as possible.


----------



## blowinbig (Feb 6, 2008)

hey dave whats up with the fabric softener...are you using that as some kind of diy carbon filter or whatever?


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 6, 2008)

yea dude im actually just to lazy to throw them away there all old. but that black thing is a carbon filter i made, i just taped the fabric softners to it and it would stink up my whole apt. like fab. softners. worked good, but like i said i got a little lazy and stopped doin it.


----------



## DGAF420 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wussup man, that shit looks good as hell i hope my buds look half as good as yours. but i was wondering how hot is too hot, i put a 150 watt hps in my closet a couple weeks ago and its been little bit hotter, anywhere between 81 - 90 and humidity been about 30-40 %. Do u think that might be a problem? i guess it couldnt hurt to get another little fan or 2


----------



## blowinbig (Feb 6, 2008)

awesome...fill me in on how you made that sounds cheap and easy


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 6, 2008)

70-80 degrees


----------



## asdfva (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice. Did you clip fan leaves off,
or did they slowly fall off? I've read that it
normally happens with some strains.


----------



## jg7117 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Dave, Looks beautiful! I'm Just starting out hope you could help. I've read your entire thread and it's been super helpful, thanks! I just got the AG pro 200 it's got three lights and has diffrent pump cycles. Two quick questions, my AG nutes came with: starter nutes - 2 tablets and regualer nutes - also two tablets (bigger) when u say you were puting in 1/2 was it half the dose(1 tablet) or half the tablet? and finally, The pro comes with diffrent pump cycles: 12hrs - 12 hrs /18hrs - 6hrs / 17hrs - 7 hrs / and 24hours. Which was your set to? and, if i'm over nourishing, which i think i was, can i reduce the amount of time the pump is on to reduce nutes?

Sorry for the long question.. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## merrygoround (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok i can go to bed now. i just went through all of your posts and pics from day one TONIGHT. very impressive, very inspiring.. you must be very proud.


----------



## jg7117 (Feb 7, 2008)

by the way, not sure if u had this info but it comes with the "master gardener kit" from AG. The nutes breakdown: 8% Nitrogen(N) 17% Phosphate(p2o5) and 17% Potash(k2o). the main difference between the ag nutes and Fox farms seems to be the Phosphate, They are up somewhere closer to 45 - 50%, hope that helps for the next grow!


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 7, 2008)

DGAF420 said:


> Wussup man, that shit looks good as hell i hope my buds look half as good as yours. but i was wondering how hot is too hot, i put a 150 watt hps in my closet a couple weeks ago and its been little bit hotter, anywhere between 81 - 90 and humidity been about 30-40 %. Do u think that might be a problem? i guess it couldnt hurt to get another little fan or 2


 
man onestly i dont know humidity numbers or anything of that sort. i grow indoors keeping in mind what the outdoor elements are like. that helps me alot of the time. like you said get a fan blowin in there and that will keep in cool. always works, hope i could help


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 7, 2008)

blowinbig said:


> awesome...fill me in on how you made that sounds cheap and easy


 
here it is man, i used basically all these materials just made it my way.https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 7, 2008)

asdfva said:


> Very nice. Did you clip fan leaves off,
> or did they slowly fall off? I've read that it
> normally happens with some strains.


yea man i did alot of trimmin a few weeks ago, alot of people say not too but the leaves were dead and crispy. so i went ahead and did it


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 7, 2008)

jg7117 said:


> Hey Dave, Looks beautiful! I'm Just starting out hope you could help. I've read your entire thread and it's been super helpful, thanks! I just got the AG pro 200 it's got three lights and has diffrent pump cycles. Two quick questions, my AG nutes came with: starter nutes - 2 tablets and regualer nutes - also two tablets (bigger) when u say you were puting in 1/2 was it half the dose(1 tablet) or half the tablet? and finally, The pro comes with diffrent pump cycles: 12hrs - 12 hrs /18hrs - 6hrs / 17hrs - 7 hrs / and 24hours. Which was your set to? and, if i'm over nourishing, which i think i was, can i reduce the amount of time the pump is on to reduce nutes?
> 
> Sorry for the long question.. Thanks and good luck!


 
i used one tablet instead of the recommended two. i only used the regular ones none of the others, and i used just distilled water for the first few weeks. its easy to burn young plants, and you cant hurt them buy not nuting. well to a certain extent. and for the pump i know mine was always on. until it stopped working. it proably worked for the first 2 months then the roots over took it and shut it down. i wouldnt nute them if there small man. get back to me with how old and tall they are man. peace


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 7, 2008)

how much water were they sucking up at the end there dave


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 7, 2008)

half a gallon a day.


----------



## lastianjc (Feb 7, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Hey I started with one nute tablet of the starting nutes, and 2/4 of my plants got burned. One wasn't so bad, but the other totally stunted it's growth and now it's a midget female that looks so pretty, but too bad she's gonna always be short. I'd recommend using no nutes for the first two weeks.


Yeah, my second try got messed up. Did you try no nutes already? How did it come out? Any reccomendations on where to buy seeds?
Thanks...


----------



## asdfva (Feb 7, 2008)

lastianjc said:


> Any reccomendations on where to buy seeds?
> Thanks...


^^Co-signed.
It's weird being worried about anything
at my age... but I just want to do things
right and not be a mark about the whole 
thing. I keep thinking about just flying to
BC and getting seeds in hand, and "smuggling"
them back to the states on my own. What
a fucking life... Freedom Shmeedom! 
Apologies on the rant. Someone hit me up
as well on this topic. Thanks!


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 8, 2008)

asdfva said:


> ^^Co-signed.
> It's weird being worried about anything
> at my age... but I just want to do things
> right and not be a mark about the whole
> ...


Hehe I thought about doing that too.


----------



## jg7117 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Dave,
I planted all seven slots with three different types of seeds (from DRchronic.com, seems reputable, they all sprouted - for* asdfva*) i used: Satori, Big Bang (Femeinshed) and Himalaya Gold. its been 8 days, Five of them seem good, they are about 2 inches tall and look ok. one died(the leaves curled in and went brown) and one looks stunted, it's barely 1/2 inch tall with almost no roots, but the leaves look ok. The stems on some of them look very dark (which i think means overnourished) i actually dumped the distilled water with the 2 nutes and replaced it with distilled water and less then half of the starter nute. I think the only thing that may have saved me is that i had the pump set to 12 -12. I'm going to play with the pump timer and see what happens. Once the roots are touching the water though, i can't see that making much of a difference. I did add one thing to your setup: I'm producing CO2 in a bottle - water, sugar, yeast - dunno if that'll make much of a diffrence, but we'll see i guess. Either way, it's been a fun little experiment. I'll try to upload some pics and keep you posted. P.s. - sorry about the pats, I was really hoping to see a Perfect season in my lifetime


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 8, 2008)

when its done post a pic of it dried


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 11, 2008)

sounds like a good plan JG. goodluck man, post up some pics when you get the chance.
ill def. put up some pictures of the bud dried, i have 4 mason jars with the bud seperated nicely giving it some good dry out space. i have probably about 2 jars worth of bud still growing. all together ill probably totally fill 2 to 3 jars of bud. im pretty happy with the progress of curing/drying. when i get home at night i try a little bud to see how its coming, ive had the jars shut all day today and last night because it seemed too dry. we'll see how it comes out, it definetely gets me blazed though peace


----------



## Heruk (Feb 13, 2008)

wow man
congrats
I made some side lights with that cfl info you taught me
thx again
I know your chilling right about now


----------



## ladyroebuck (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Dave,
I found your posts very helpful as I have just got an AG myself and will be trying Female Lowryder. I heve no experience. Your pics are very good.

Cheers,
Lady Roebuck.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 14, 2008)

last night i picked the rest of what i had. man i took me a little over an hour to do the trimming and i was in a good zone. holly shit i got fucked up doin it, i made myself a nice stiff whisky and ginger then packed up my one hitter with some of my already dried shit, my fingers were so triched i put them in my whisky ging. and rinsed 'em off in there, that fucked me up crazily. i did that like 3 times throughout the trimming. then i got to smoke about 8-10 hits of scissor hash. what a night, sad shit though pickin my last buds after this long grow time. but had to do it sometime and its def. worth it. ill post what i ended up with for weight when this last shit is dry. peace


----------



## blowinbig (Feb 14, 2008)

how much did you end up with dried with just the colas?


----------



## asdfva (Feb 14, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 15, 2008)

awsome-shit-u-going-with-time-ag-again--------i-cant-space-water-on-keyboard


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks man, ill post weight shortly. probably tomorow.....peace


----------



## burningreens (Feb 16, 2008)

hey dave your grow was great! Im just starting my stealth aerogarden grow with Lowlife white russians! what nuts did you use for this grow?


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 17, 2008)

i used the nutes that came with the aerogarden..


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 17, 2008)

heres the rest of my buddys stealthy grow, we picked the rest of his buds friday night. were figuring about a zip to a zip and a half off this. hes already pulled about 3 ounces out of the box on this grow. gonna end up with over a quarter pound.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

Those budds look fat for a grow in a box. nice job man.


----------



## blowinbig (Feb 17, 2008)

damn that a nice little setup hes got...and some nice buds i just updated mine check it out finally some buds


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 17, 2008)

Yo dave, how many plants did your buddy have in that box? I think i'm gonna go that route next time, and use the AG for cloning.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 17, 2008)

It looked great till i spyed the red socks glass's on the T.V They suck.. otherwise the buds look good


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 17, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> It looked great till i spyed the red socks glass's on the T.V They suck.. otherwise the buds look good


hey thanks man but thats your opinion, im from new hampshire so the sox are my team. no fair weather fan here man


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 17, 2008)

these 2 pics are the top colas we chopped off a couple weeks ago, very good size colas, not even comparable with the ones that were left in the box.



check out the difference....




W.O.W.... we grew 6 plants in that setup. theres actually a bigger size of the rubbermaid tubs, so you can fit more. we just built one for another buddy of mine for his house and its the biggest size they make, well actually we built 2 if them....were hoping to get about a pound combined. considering we got about 5 ounces off this box. any info needed hit me up man. peace


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 17, 2008)

Those colas were huge...i don't see mine getting that fat and we're all using the same lighting. That sugar blossum is a bad ass strain.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 18, 2008)

no dude thats mainly c-99 in the box, he had one sugar blossom and one apollo in there as well. but by far the c-99 tastes crazy good. 
i honestly think that the reason these did so good in the box is that he had the 6 42 watter cfl's and none of the light can escape the box, especially with all the mylar we lined the inside with. i checked your out they look like they'll do good man, the only thing different i would have done is try and find a way to use mylar for eflection, it really makes a difference. peace wow


----------



## burningreens (Feb 18, 2008)

Yo dave i just started with a stealth aerogarden grow, i am growing lowlife seeds and i was wondering what about the two starting nuts that come with AG? I germinated 6 seeds and placed them into the holders i added the two nuts to the water, do you think i should flush?


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 18, 2008)

yea man def. flush, if you have good water use that but i bought distilled throughout the entire grow, the first month or so just use water. the baby plants cant handle it. get back at me


----------



## burningreens (Feb 18, 2008)

okay i flushed almost completely, what i did was dump out all the water and refilled it with filtered water. I will get some good water once i have a chance. I am rather nervus because out of the germinated seeds the tap roots are not making much progress in the last 24 hours. Any suggestions?


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 18, 2008)

just dont let the root grow upward, other then that they'lle do what there supposed to. if they can grow in dirt they'lle have no problem goin through the sponge. your best bet is to not look at the ag for a couple days, then youde be suprised when you see it.


----------



## burningreens (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry one more thing, did you test PH of the water during your grow? I could not find anywere in the thread that said anything. Im asking this becasue i keep reading that you should keep the ph around 5.5 to 6.5 well this filtered water is around 7.4 and i can lower the ph by using about a 1/2 tablespoon per gallon? Any comments?


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 18, 2008)

no man i didnt, i used the ag nutes they self adjust the ph. and thats why i used distilled water, ph is good in distilled. but if you have the materials do it up man, i just didnt have cash to dumo into nutes and a ph tester.


----------



## burningreens (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay i will go get some good water once i have a chance, funny things is my car broke and its kind of hard to get around for the next few days. Here are a few pictures of my set-up. I know its a little small but im only hopeing to hold 3 short autoflowing plants at a time.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 18, 2008)

looks cool man for real, how tall is that box?


----------



## burningreens (Feb 18, 2008)

from bottom to top its 26 inches, it gives me about 18-19 to grow with, it is taller then the AG can go which is good bc i have a 5 bulb fixture i will attach to the top when the plants are big enough. I have a UVB bulb in there so i hope that helps create some THC! the entire box is air proof and the temp is fan regulated between 75-85 degrees.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 18, 2008)

cool man, your gonna need to start flowering really early, because once you start flowerig they grow 2 to 3 times the size.


----------



## burningreens (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I am only growing those Autoflowering lowryder and lowlife seeds which i read only get 12-18 inches but from some of the threads i see i think they will grow as big as you let them. The breader told me to go 20/4 the entire grow


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 18, 2008)

really , never really heard of that. i dont know man


----------



## thebeej72 (Feb 19, 2008)

Im from nh too good to see that nh has a pioneer in something... been pretty boring up here for awhile with this shitty weahther and all. The grow looks great man i am also using the ag but had to start over last week as my heating sux and the plants got too cold in their little closet but oh well keep up the good work


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 19, 2008)

nice dude nh is the shit, were gettin some sick buds right now. everyone seems to be finishing there winter grows.. before you know it we'll be planting outdoor opp's. good luck with the ag, you need anything ask away man. peace


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 19, 2008)

how-much-u-get


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 19, 2008)

it aint done dryin yet man.... its almost done though


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 19, 2008)

Man I'm thinking about getting one of those rubbermaid grows going like your buddy had. What all do I need for that? I mean, it looked like you guys had that thing rigged to tha max...I'm afraid if i built it, it would catch on fire.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 19, 2008)

dude i made a do it yourself thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/51417-diy-4oz-minimum-yield-grow.html

if you neef anything else holla man..peace


----------



## dirtytrees (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright dave, After reading the whole thread I only have one question, which method do you think was the best? The Ag or the DIY rubbermaid deal? I have never grown before and only found this site while searching for Ag BUD growing stories.

The AG seems to pretty much do everything for you, aside from the water change but thats every 2 weeks , which aint bad. Like I said Ive never grown before but am eager to get started and dont know shit, so let me know what you think AG or diy, Also I live in FL if that helps at all and my APT. although not smalll is in a APT community so Smell and size are an issue.

Thanks And great job with the AG and DIY , cant "weight" to find out the yeild.

OH yeah sorry 2 questions, where can a man get some seeds? I found some online places but that doesn't seem safe?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 20, 2008)

dirtytrees said:


> Alright dave, After reading the whole thread I only have one question, which method do you think was the best? The Ag or the DIY rubbermaid deal? I have never grown before and only found this site while searching for Ag BUD growing stories.
> 
> The AG seems to pretty much do everything for you, aside from the water change but thats every 2 weeks , which aint bad. Like I said Ive never grown before but am eager to get started and dont know shit, so let me know what you think AG or diy, Also I live in FL if that helps at all and my APT. although not smalll is in a APT community so Smell and size are an issue.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend either building your own aero/hydro system or doing soil. I've heard soil tastes better, and dave said his buddy's soil/rubbermaid tasted the best. But you can build a better system than the AG for cheaper...besides you're gonna have to make mods to your AG to grow well. As for seeds, either get a pre-paid card and ship them to a friend's house or just go with good bagseed. Dave was lucky to get clones.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

yea world of weed is right, we both use the ag so we aint puttin it down but its really not the way to go unless you really just wana get started and dont mind spending that money. i mean if you got one and did everything that ive said to do in this thread then youde do pretty good. im expecting right around 2 ounces off it. but the diy rubbermaid works really well, but you need a place to put it, its not like a nice stealth closet grow. but it works very well for stank control, if you make the diy carbon scrubber. thats honestly the way to go, unless like i said you dont know much about growing and just wana jump into it and dont mind spendin the cash then do the ag, but you can just about double your yield usin the box over the ag. peace


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

oh yea there is a tab at the top of these pages that say marijuana seeds, there actual treid out places by rollitup members that deliver what you buy. ive wanted to try one but like WOW said i have available clones of sick bud so i dont need seeds now. i actually just made my order through my buddy and im getting 3 sugar blossom, 2 apollo and and 2 c-99 clones for my outdoor run. im gonna start veggin 'em next week when i get them and when the spring comes there goin outside.


----------



## Bigrick31 (Feb 20, 2008)

so what is that reflective film you have around the ag? also are you running any fans or anything on the plants? sorry for the noob question but ill be attempting my first ever grow in an ag next week


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

its reflective mylar and emergency blankets. i didnt have a fan directly pointed at the plants, i had an exhaust fan above the plants that caused good circulation. goodluck man


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

oh yea....
i just weighed my buds i harvested. i got 50.7 grams, i weighed what i smoked in the past couple week and it was 7.1 .
so with 50.7 + 7.1 = 57.8 a little over 2oz. im happy with the outcome.
this should last me a long ass time..i mainly smoke a one hitter and it only takes a couple hits of this shit to get tore up so im lookin good for buds for a while. peace


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 20, 2008)

Fucking nice man, that's a good yield. I hope I get half that.


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 20, 2008)

yea thanks man im happy with it..when i bought it i expected no more than 1/2 to 3/4 of an ounce. goodluck man


----------



## daveg1i (Feb 24, 2008)

i just today smoked a bud from my second harvest and damn, its got alot harsher. the first buds i picked are smooth hitting but these are more coughlock type. peace


----------



## dirtytrees (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Dave, 

Ive got an idea to shoot by you, Ive got the deluxe Ag ( higher arm / 2x the light). If I taped some mylar to the side sof the light hood and mad a kind of boz out of the Ag you think it could work without more lights? I've also got access to clones so I feel like Im a little ahead of the game. 

Or what if I got smaller sized Extra lights and hung them down the sides and mylar on the walls? Would the lights be to close to be effective? Im trying not to wreck the Ag so I can use it for other veg . I dont mind haveing to buy more lights but like I said If I can add them without destroying to top hood I'd be happy.

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 1, 2008)

man its been killin me, i miss growin bad. so i just made a phone call for 7 clones. hopefully ill get them today, just recieved my new aero pump from aerogrow inc. on thursday so im good to clone now. ill post strains and pics soon hopefully. im just using the aero for a cloner this time because these girls ill be getting are going outside sometime in april.
cant wait peace rollitup


----------



## Gordy (Mar 1, 2008)

hey dave

what do I use for the carbon filter? where can I get it?

gordy


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 1, 2008)

theres a link to it in this thread somewhere towards the beginning. its a diy thread from this site. i think its called diy carbon filter. goodluck


----------



## tanked (Mar 3, 2008)

daveg1i 
have u done any mods 2 your ag? new at it.

tanked


----------



## Jimmysb89 (Mar 3, 2008)

did u start those plants from seed or were they clones? i have been thinking about buying one. What model did u buy?


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 3, 2008)

Jimmysb89 said:


> did u start those plants from seed or were they clones? i have been thinking about buying one. What model did u buy?










("have u done any mods 2 your ag? new at it.

tanked")


guys, read my journal all the info is in there, im at work no time to go back trough it right now. read it up and you'll find all the answers.


----------



## gardenofgreen (Mar 4, 2008)

hey man, im starting with the aero garden I saw your awsome pics, them plants were bad ass, I have a couple questions, I want to know what setting I should leave the AG at, and when your plants just starting growing what kind of nutes did you give them, and how much did you give them.

thanx man


----------



## Jimmysb89 (Mar 5, 2008)

this is great! i'm looking into buying an ag. did u have to get the deluxe version for more powerful lights or did u stick with the original?


----------



## russruss89 (Mar 5, 2008)

hey dave, how much bud do you usually end up with from a single plant out out of the aero?


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 6, 2008)

Damn, people make a journal for a reason! Dave good job by the way man I love the setup and I have learned a lot! as for the people who asked the last few questions read on....If you all are so gung ho on growing then put the twenty minutes in that it takes to read over a thread before you go ask questions that were just answered! I have seen Dave answer the same questions over and over since the beginning of the thread, and I'm trying to learn! Its annoying to everyone who is willing to put a little effort in exchange for some priceless knowledge! Do your homework a little bit before you think u can just start growing because you heard it was done before! Sorry, but I had to rant, I'm just tired of reading the same questions over and over and the thread ends up being 60 pages and it only needed to be 20 of Dave and his advice and pictures with a few good questions asked one time, maybe twice but ten twenty times is sick.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

pasadenabri said:


> Damn, people make a journal for a reason! Dave good job by the way man I love the setup and I have learned a lot! as for the people who asked the last few questions read on....If you all are so gung ho on growing then put the twenty minutes in that it takes to read over a thread before you go ask questions that were just answered! I have seen Dave answer the same questions over and over since the beginning of the thread, and I'm trying to learn! Its annoying to everyone who is willing to put a little effort in exchange for some priceless knowledge! Do your homework a little bit before you think u can just start growing because you heard it was done before! Sorry, but I had to rant, I'm just tired of reading the same questions over and over and the thread ends up being 60 pages and it only needed to be 20 of Dave and his advice and pictures with a few good questions asked one time, maybe twice but ten twenty times is sick.


 


thanks bro....
at this point i dont even reply to the questions..same ones every fuckin time.
thanks for the compliments and like you said if you wana grow with a ag then read up on it just like i did. thanks again man, i felt like a dick not answerin but you see where im comin from.. peace man


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Mar 7, 2008)

I feel the same way Dave. I almost want to just post a link to the same thread and be like "read this." But this grow is finished, and the thread's just gonna keep growing with questions...all the info is like 20 pages back. Makes me want to become an elite member so I can close my own threads.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

yea, ive seen the newb questions in your thread too. i mean i dont mind if its a question that hasnt been asked or somethin but some of these lazy mofo's just want the answer without readin up on it ya know....
yea thats kinda cool with the elite staus thing but i dont wana have that tag on me....
peace man


----------



## Teknique70 (Mar 7, 2008)

HAHA now you know I how felt and why I pretty much disappeared....your guys took my spot....and I hope others take yours...

Much love tho for goin as long as you did, your more patient than me...

Peace
-Tek


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

no doubt tek....crazy shit man, newbs read you say dont ask stupid questions or at least shit ive already answered and right after they read it they post a repeat question....fuckin crazy


dude i think your thread on the ag is where i learned or at least seen then ability the ag had so i went ahead and did it. thanks man, much love with your threads..peace man


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Mar 7, 2008)

Yea same here, Tek started it all for me.


----------



## Teknique70 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thx guys my sucessors haha the next genration....I wonder who will be the new generation...If FilthyFetch has his way there won't be another generation lol! That dude really hates the AG for some reason its almost comical haha...

Thats a sweet pic wow what are the tricomes on?

Peace
-Tek


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Mar 8, 2008)

Teknique70 said:


> Thats a sweet pic wow what are the tricomes on?


Thx man, it's trichomes on a sundew flower.


----------



## Teknique70 (Mar 8, 2008)

trichomes on a sundew flower? can you elaborate?


----------



## Teknique70 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nevermind did a wiki


----------



## Shorty (Mar 9, 2008)

I want to say thanx to all u guys, Tek, WOW, Dave....I read almost everything three times...Bought the AG, took Daves Rubbermaid box idea and now I'm off and running...Doing bseed for first time...Have 5 in just hoping for 1 female...Then I will order some real seeds for 2nd time....Anyways guys, Thanx


----------



## BxBaller4u (Mar 9, 2008)

You Guys look like you are having very good results with yours, I just planted mine in an aerogarden. I was wondering what setting you guys used, I read that the Saladgreen setting the water in constantly ran through the roots. Is this the best setting?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Mar 10, 2008)

BxBaller4u said:


> You Guys look like you are having very good results with yours, I just planted mine in an aerogarden. I was wondering what setting you guys used, I read that the Saladgreen setting the water in constantly ran through the roots. Is this the best setting?


Salad greens (constant flow) is good for the first two weeks of veg. It helps the plant root, and it's great for cloning. But after a few weeks, you'll want to change it to a timed setting. I've been using the herbs setting, since the plant is a herb, i figured I'd give it what other herbs seem to need. But since it's a flowering herb, the other settings would work just as well. I've seen several users in this forum successfully use almost each setting. I honestly don't know what is BEST, but I know my herb setting is working.


----------



## BxBaller4u (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will let you guys know if I have any sucess. Wating for them to pop up its only been 1 day.


----------



## yourboy333 (Mar 11, 2008)

davee when u starting your next grow


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 12, 2008)

i actualy got clones yesterday...i think 2 apollo, 2 c-99 and somethin else i dont remember. ill post some pics today, they werent rooted so i have them in the aero right now and when they root im movin them to dirt becuase they'll be goin outside this spring


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 12, 2008)

i started a new thread....https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/56742-daves-aero-soil-grow.html#post625143...... im gonna be doin pics weekly of this grow.
peace...come on summer


----------



## yourboy333 (Mar 12, 2008)

did you already smoke everything else?


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 12, 2008)

no way man i still got a little more than a zip.im makin it last man


----------



## Teknique70 (Mar 12, 2008)

Can't wait to see your new grow dave...heres mine
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/56837-aerogarden-round-3-lowryder-2-a.html

Peace
-Tek


----------



## wpg (Mar 12, 2008)

how much r 400w bulbs? and where can u get them?


----------



## cybergrl23 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been reading your post as my little aero bubbles away with 1 mama and 3 clones. I am not sure what day# it is, I moved in the middle of my grow and the pump died so it set me back a couple weeks. Anyway, after reading your posts I decided to clone and force flowering and things are looking niiiiiice. I went to the store and grabbed some CFL lights to supplement, thermal blankie for the walls of the entertainment center I'm growing in and my girls (just started seeing pistils coincidentally the day I started reading your posts) just LOVED the extra light and heat. Thank you so much for all the hints and tips, troubleshooting and stuff!! I have no camera at the moment but one is on order, I'll post pix when I have them!


----------



## Teknique70 (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck can't wait to see pics!

Peace
-Tek


----------



## stickyicky77 (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know if you guys have ran into this but the Foxfarm nutes start to clog the pump and the channel the the water runs through to each pod. I have been taking the pump apart and cleaning it every other nute change. And i am also starting to remove all of the small phillips screws out and taking it apart and cleaning the channels and then putting back together to make sure the nutes are getting to the pods. I am glad that i have a air stone in my rez for a back up. I am going to order a better pump flilter to help prevent all of this extra work.


----------



## Teknique70 (Mar 29, 2008)

hmm weird....Ive done 2 grows in an aerogarden classic and never had a problem with that....

Peace
-Tek


----------



## jim4879 (Mar 29, 2008)

hey dave, you have inspired me and given me hope. i am trying the ag for my first time. wht is the figure 8 cord used for exactly. sorry but i cant find the answer


----------



## mywayorthehighway (Mar 29, 2008)

hey there dave... hope all is well my friend, you too tek, you can find me at a place called skunk skool these days.

peace n pot guys!
skunk


----------



## slickwill8072 (Apr 7, 2008)

hey question i started an aero garden three weeks ago and mt ph keeps goin up any ideas


----------



## daveg1i (Apr 7, 2008)

man all i did was use distilled water, becuase i live in a city and i used the ag nutes. never checked ph.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't adjust the pH if you are using AG nutes. They have a buffer and your pH won't change...all that acid will go straight to the plant and fry it. However, if you have regular hydro nutes, just pH it like you normally would with pH down until it gets around 5.5.


----------



## slickwill8072 (Apr 8, 2008)

thats all i use is distilled i using fox farm grow big my temps are high inside the box waiting for my exhaust fans to come. could high temps raise ph sorry i totaly new at this been searching for a while and you two guys seem to be the best succesful ones


----------



## cyks (Apr 14, 2008)

GreenRevolution said:


> The AG is a good system.


Not for pot. The lights are ineffective and the entire thing is too small in every aspect. They always end up being taken apart to suit a grow. Doesn't make any lick of sense if you ask me.


----------



## andynkris624 (Apr 14, 2008)

we have an ag as well. but our first leaves are turning brown and curling what should we do? we are going to get a little fan that oscillates because of advice we recieved the other day. should we get an air pump as well?


----------



## daveg1i (Apr 14, 2008)

ide say over nuting is whats happening... just give them water no nutes until they have at least 4 sets of nodes.. and an air pump does help but i dont think that the problem


----------



## diggityman (Apr 17, 2008)

Dave is there any way i can get some clones from those amazing plants? if not which i know your gonna say no lol where can i get some reliable seeds?


----------



## stickyicky77 (Apr 18, 2008)

cyks said:


> Not for pot. The lights are ineffective and the entire thing is too small in every aspect. They always end up being taken apart to suit a grow. Doesn't make any lick of sense if you ask me.


The Aerogarden works just fine. Its just the noobs that don't know how to grow. Check out my grow. These plants have been grown in the AG with no additional lighting and are doing very well. I am taking clones off of them tomorrow. I will get 15oz from my first harvest and will get another 15oz 4 weeks after the first harvest using my method.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Apr 18, 2008)

andynkris624 said:


> we have an ag as well. but our first leaves are turning brown and curling what should we do? we are going to get a little fan that oscillates because of advice we recieved the other day. should we get an air pump as well?


I would get a air stone and definetly get some fans. I have them in both of my AG's and my plants love it.


----------



## RushHour (May 26, 2008)

wow your doin real good . how long do you think it will be till they start budding? and how tall are they? and im new to this aero grow thing and i was jus wondering is it possible to use nutrients like miracle grow with it or cant you use it with ag for growing weed.


----------



## stickyicky77 (May 28, 2008)

RushHour said:


> wow your doin real good . how long do you think it will be till they start budding? and how tall are they? and im new to this aero grow thing and i was jus wondering is it possible to use nutrients like miracle grow with it or cant you use it with ag for growing weed.


I have my mother plants vegging in the AG's. I take clones off of the mothers and put them in my flood and drain table under a 400w HPS to get the dense buds that i want and to get a perpetual harvest. I just put my first batch of clones in my table a week ago and one of the white widow clones are starting to show hairs. I wouldn't use miracle grow because it is ment for soil. Tek and i use Foxfarm Hydro nutes.


----------



## REEFA (May 29, 2008)

I also was going to use Miracle grow stickyicky77 thanks for saving me from myself 
does that also go for the "All purpose soluble solution (Which makes the water appear blue when dilluted, i read the 'ingredients and it seems to have everything ganja needs to grow but if you recon it will damage the ag ill take your word for it!  And i assume you bought your white widow seeds online. How discreet was the packageing did it have any reference to the contents at all on the envelope? Cheers


----------



## stickyicky77 (May 29, 2008)

I would stick with hydroponic nutes for the AG. I prefer Foxfarm because they are organic and i have had very good results with them. Yeah i bought the WW seeds online and they were in very discreet packaging.


----------



## REEFA (Jun 3, 2008)

I know you guys are not 'inclined' to say how discreet the packaging is, eg (envelope or box) but Would it really make a difference i mean you lot always make reference to the websytes you get it from so how would describing the packaging make a difference if the feds wanted to do something about it they would bust the owners of the websyte.


----------



## pappysmears (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, great thread. I just got started with my AG and was about to buy fox farm nutes, but now think I will just go buy some ag nutes.

I will have to do a fun little journal as well.

Thanks Dave, also a couple pictures you took have a picture of you and your girl on them. It's in the background, but you can make it out a little. Just letting you know if you care. They are the pictures that have the refrig in the back.


----------



## daveg1i (Jun 14, 2008)

Yea thanks man for looking out. I saw it before I posted but its fuzzy and its of the wifeys parents. Thanks again for lookin out.


----------



## sublimemaxwell (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok sorry if im repeating i searched for the answer but to no avail. When you switched your AG to 12 12 what do you do with the pump (the aerogarden's not the bubbler stone)


----------



## daveg1i (Jul 22, 2008)

my pump actually shit the bed on me around the time of 12/12, but if i had the choice i would of had it pumping. still did ok without one though


----------



## sublimemaxwell (Jul 22, 2008)

yea that does suck, iv just had mine on the tomato setting with the lights on 12/12 i think it run 18/6 but im using rockwool and it doesnt seem to dry out to fast


----------



## bosox420 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey dave,

Im a newbie to growing too, and i read one of your posts (https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/34120-daves-aerogarden-grow-pics-3.html) that said you used the nutes (i assume this means nutrients--see, i am ruly a newbie) that came with the AG. Like the title says, im 19 days into growing and so far have just been using just the stuff that came with the ag, except i did cover the surrounding walls in my closet with tinfoil. some more background info: ivev been using the 18/6 cycle; i used 2 of the small tabs when i first put the germinated seeds in the ag, and then 2 more after 2 weeks. Also, as i have the agpro200, the lmap hood extends to approx 2ft from the cover of the resovoir. Ive been reading a lot of posts in the grow faq, and since there are so many ways to grow, i am confused lol. Since i am a newbie, im not trying to invest a lot into growing yet, but will def do what it takes to get decent (smokable) results. Lastly, the seeds im using were ones that i got in bags throughout the last couple months (i didnt purchase them from a website) so i dont know what strain they are or anything

I have a couple questions: sincethe plants have been on the 18/6 cycle for 2 weeks already, do you think it would harm the plants if i tried to speed up the veging process by switching up to 24/0?? Along the same lines as that, could i add the extra bulbs (4 cfl's) now, or will it disrupt the process?

thanks so much man, as you can see i need all the help i can get.

peace

oh yeah, go sox


----------



## daveg1i (Jul 23, 2008)

have the plants sprouted yet?
i ran mine 24 hours everyday from the start until i was ready to flower, then i went straight 12/12...

extra light is never a bad thing, so add what ever you can.
and aluminum foil really aint a good reflector, i bought mylar like shit for my walls. it cost 1.99 at walmart and it works good, its in the camping section and its called a thermal heat blanket, they work good. just dont ever nute them man, if you read through this thread then you can see my feeding routine... good luck


----------



## nfhu88 (Jul 23, 2008)

sup guys i have an AG set up exactly like Dave's. i put my AG on 24 hour lighting and then hooked the AG up to a timer so i can get true 12/12 lighting. My air pump is on 24/7 so the roots arnt deprived of O2. The AG is good for Veg and clones but for flowering, thats questionable. what i do is keep a mother plant on the AG in one box and in a different box i have a set up with 400w HPS (standard hydro set up). the mother has been goin stong for about 6 months now! i get a good harvest every few months doing it this way. i should have pics up soon but dont have a camera haha.


----------



## nfhu88 (Jul 23, 2008)

hey there,

switching to 24 hour lighting will not harm the plant (im pretty sure) ive actually cut a clone off a plant that was in the flowering stage and put itunder 24 hour lighting. this forces the plant to revert to the veg stage. and yes get more lights! more the better. get light closer to the blue spec for veg and red spec for flowering. if you can get a HPS for the Flowering stages that would be the best. way higher yields! i bought mine for $150 for everything(used) at my local hydro store. 



bosox420 said:


> Hey dave,
> 
> Im a newbie to growing too, and i read one of your posts (https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/34120-daves-aerogarden-grow-pics-3.html) that said you used the nutes (i assume this means nutrients--see, i am ruly a newbie) that came with the AG. Like the title says, im 19 days into growing and so far have just been using just the stuff that came with the ag, except i did cover the surrounding walls in my closet with tinfoil. some more background info: ivev been using the 18/6 cycle; i used 2 of the small tabs when i first put the germinated seeds in the ag, and then 2 more after 2 weeks. Also, as i have the agpro200, the lmap hood extends to approx 2ft from the cover of the resovoir. Ive been reading a lot of posts in the grow faq, and since there are so many ways to grow, i am confused lol. Since i am a newbie, im not trying to invest a lot into growing yet, but will def do what it takes to get decent (smokable) results. Lastly, the seeds im using were ones that i got in bags throughout the last couple months (i didnt purchase them from a website) so i dont know what strain they are or anything
> 
> ...


----------



## bosox420 (Jul 23, 2008)

how do you know if a certain bulb is clser to blue or red omn the spectrum?? is there some indication on the packaging??

thanks


----------



## bosox420 (Jul 23, 2008)

i have one plant that is about 4.5 inches tall after just over 3 weeks..im goin to wally world now to get some cfl's and that thermal blanket thing..one question tho--you say dont nute at all?? i must be misunderstanding you. i went back and i thought i read through all the posts but the only thing i could find about feeding was in the link that was in my original post where you said you just used the nutes that came with the ag..could you clarify a bit?? thanks man, and sorry for so many questions, just tryin to learn

also, i'd give you prop's or points or w/e it is but i dont kno how to lol


----------



## daveg1i (Jul 24, 2008)

no, use the nutes. just use half of what your supposed to... i nuted every 2 weeks i believe(its been a while i dont really remember) , and when i fed them i changed the water too.... thats what cost me the most in the whole grow was buying distilled water for every change.....


----------



## nfhu88 (Jul 24, 2008)

there should be specifications on the package but if not just ask someone who is knowledgable with that sort of things. all i know is that HID has more blue and HPS had more red. 



bosox420 said:


> how do you know if a certain bulb is clser to blue or red omn the spectrum?? is there some indication on the packaging??
> 
> thanks


----------



## bosox420 (Jul 29, 2008)

is the point of the blanket to keep the heat in or to reflect the light?? or both?? the reason i ask is bc the only reflective ones i can find are mylar and are wicked expensive (~$75)

thanks


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 24, 2008)

wow nice one man... i had this plant growing outside same phenos.. nice job..im growing 1 clone inside gonna be a bush


----------



## cybergrl23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Teknique70 said:


> Good luck can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Peace
> -Tek


Had bad luck with the pump, so several tries later with a break for summer travel, here we have some petunias and 1 very nice, healthy Gypsy Nirvana plant. Keepin' my fingers crossed for it to be a sweet sweet girl. 











I was having such a hard time getting the plants stable and producing, so just for "mineshaft canary" purposes, I planted petunias in the aero. I don't know the science of it, but the combination actually seems to help reduce nute burn and help the herb grow better.


----------



## nfhu88 (Aug 25, 2008)

thats the best AG pic ive seen. how old is that baby? Hope shes a SHE!



cybergrl23 said:


> Had bad luck with the pump, so several tries later with a break for summer travel, here we have some petunias and 1 very nice, healthy Gypsy Nirvana plant. Keepin' my fingers crossed for it to be a sweet sweet girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cybergrl23 (Sep 2, 2008)

She's about 1 month old. Here's my problem, over the last few days she's grown quite a bit, (had to raise the lights twice) is getting pretty leggy and no signs of preflowers yet that I can tell. 











I know I'm going to run out of space. I have a small closet in the basement I can covert and I'd like suggestions on low low cost lighting.. as in the kind that an unemployed person can afford and can be gotten at Fred Meyer


----------



## nfhu88 (Sep 2, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> She's about 1 month old. Here's my problem, over the last few days she's grown quite a bit, (had to raise the lights twice) is getting pretty leggy and no signs of preflowers yet that I can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that would be a waste of a nice plant to not get proper lights. well CFLs are pretty low cost but u might need a few of them for one plant. there are HPS kits (balast, bulb, reflector) on ebay for about 80 bucks i think. the plant will pay for itself if u get HPS cause u will get a way higher yield. id go HPS but if its too much then go with a few CFL. Also, be carful and keep an eye on the root ball. one of mine had a huge root ball and i had to force it out of the AG, it fucked my shit up.


----------



## richol (Sep 3, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> thanks man but i already chopped 'em. heres a few pics, they felt pretty heavy, but we'll see when there dry. i took the pics right when i was done, i moved the lights down to give the remaining buds as much light as possible.


 

my hats off to you dave nice job with the aero grow i was researchin this on another website and heard nothin but bad things, now i see this and its perfect for my wife and I's smokin  cuz the bud around here sucks and everyones always bs well its bout to be 4:20 so laterz


----------



## cybergrl23 (Sep 3, 2008)

I may be able to afford an HPS kit to keep her going in a closet while I let her grow as much as possible (24 inches is limit with my ag) and clone the best bits. I tried this once before but didn't have much success. I didn't use any rockwool or solution, this time I will. Any suggestions on hydro cloning or products to use to encourage rooting? 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 3, 2008)

i read post front to back...GREAT journal Dave,but i have a house and im more concerned about my electric bill,cant afford to grow and only get 50 something grams.so i guess my question is..do you guys pay utilities in your home or does the "mrs." manage that for you guys??...does anybody have any idea about this?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> I may be able to afford an HPS kit to keep her going in a closet while I let her grow as much as possible (24 inches is limit with my ag) and clone the best bits. I tried this once before but didn't have much success. I didn't use any rockwool or solution, this time I will. Any suggestions on hydro cloning or products to use to encourage rooting?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


Hey Dude!!!

I would go with a HPS inside of a cool tube...

You will be able to get the light closer to the plants...

Also, if you are using the AG, I would stay away from rockwool...
It stays soaked and promotes roots rot...

I use the AG sponges to fit my clones in the AG...

Just a thought...

Gypsy...


----------



## cybergrl23 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well She has officially graduated to the closet and is budding nicely. Followed your advise and bought some lights on Ebay.. highly recommend HTG Supply, great customer service and all that jazz. With shipping, total was 89 dollars for 150 watt HPS with ballast and reflector.
The lights should be here in 2 days, for now I disembodied the aero lights, used my boyfriends laptop power cord and mounted them higher. I'll post some pics once I find that camera 
In a couple months, we are hopin to vape-ahookah some realllly sweet White Widow. We're excited!!


----------



## cybergrl23 (Sep 27, 2008)

It's a GIRL!!


----------



## mistaboombastic (Sep 28, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> I may be able to afford an HPS kit to keep her going in a closet while I let her grow as much as possible (24 inches is limit with my ag) and clone the best bits. I tried this once before but didn't have much success. I didn't use any rockwool or solution, this time I will. Any suggestions on hydro cloning or products to use to encourage rooting?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


 Tight your set up is just like mine, your plants look BOMB! check out my journal and tell me what you think


----------



## cybergrl23 (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are the latest pics after we set up the 150 watt HPS we bought on Ebay. I'm very excited and she seems to LOVE the new lights!!


----------



## cybergrl23 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 30, 2008)

Very very nice...

Beautiful plants....

Kudos and +rep...

Gypsy...


----------



## cybergrl23 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you Considering I've never even been able to keep a houseplant alive, I'm pretty proud of myself! Teh HErB is a very forgiving plant!!


----------



## daveg1i (Sep 30, 2008)

cybergrl23 said:


> Thank you Considering I've never even been able to keep a houseplant alive, I'm pretty proud of myself! Teh HErB is a very forgiving plant!!


 
yea great job... looks good


----------



## buddster420 (Nov 18, 2008)

was up man first time grower with AG don't really know how to fuck with it ... Like nutes.. So I jus put 4 seeds so far they sprouted but I am only using miracle grow under about 12 hours of light ... But since I didn't buy it and jus happen to come across one I don't have a manual or anything .. But lately its been making a really loud noise and what sounds like grunting ... Any Help .....


----------



## willwork4weed (Nov 20, 2008)

I did my first grow in the ag and it was a nightmare. I had the basic first off and that doesnt have the same light as the deluxe. Then I had a prob with over ferts, also the light doesnt go as high in the regular one. But I hope it works out for u, be interested to c the results.


----------



## Rick McNasty (Nov 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> nice dude yea that looks like the same fixture. if you go to walmart and go in the camping hunting section(mainly camping) you can find emergency blankets, there only 2.11 a pack and its real mylar. crazy shit
> 
> and i def. recommend gettin some of it


thanks man


----------



## Rick McNasty (Nov 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> thanks man but i already chopped 'em. heres a few pics, they felt pretty heavy, but we'll see when there dry. i took the pics right when i was done, i moved the lights down to give the remaining buds as much light as possible.


whats the fabric softner for???


----------



## Rick McNasty (Nov 24, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> heres the rest of my buddys stealthy grow, we picked the rest of his buds friday night. were figuring about a zip to a zip and a half off this. hes already pulled about 3 ounces out of the box on this grow. gonna end up with over a quarter pound.


do you have plans for building something like that???


----------



## Woney (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Dave I just had a couple questions for you. Do you think it is okay if I put tinfoil around the entire ag front, sides, and back. Also I have the aerograden six and I want to know what setting I should put it at. My settings are live plants, herbs, flowers, salad greens, and vegtables. Right now I have it set at live plants but I was just wonerding because you look like you got it under control. They have been growing for a week now and some of them are sorta growing side ways, should I worry or are they just trying to get to the light more. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Woney (Jan 29, 2009)

can anyone help me with telling me how to get the biggest possible yield


----------



## nfhu88 (Jan 31, 2009)

Woney said:


> Hey Dave I just had a couple questions for you. Do you think it is okay if I put tinfoil around the entire ag front, sides, and back. Also I have the aerograden six and I want to know what setting I should put it at. My settings are live plants, herbs, flowers, salad greens, and vegtables. Right now I have it set at live plants but I was just wonerding because you look like you got it under control. They have been growing for a week now and some of them are sorta growing side ways, should I worry or are they just trying to get to the light more. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


well tin foil can cause hot spots and is not recommended. get some mylar or reflectics from home depot.


----------



## firsttimegrower90 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey im a student and im just looking to grow a couple of plants for myself. Ive never tried growing and to be honest i dont know where to start. Im thinking of getting the aerogarden as it seems the most convenient to use but i was just wondering which seeds will work best? Also, will I need anything else for the set-up? I realise i will need something reflective such as mylar, but will I need fans or any form of ventilation?

Id be grateful if someone could reply as I'm eager to get started


----------



## oggie (Sep 28, 2009)

hows has it gone?


----------



## pot scott (Mar 7, 2010)

u never did post pics of the finished dried buds or said ur yield....


----------



## Conbob (Jul 22, 2015)

thebeej72 said:


> hey man not sure where u are in new england but just south of worcester there is a wormsway hydro store. gonna e headed down there soon since u have inspired me to seek the ways of the aerogarden. Lets go pats!!!


Hey. Man. New member from Worcester,doing my first ag grow soon with the ultra led,glad to see ur so close


----------

